#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-15
<michael_> Can someone help me? I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux overall and only my speakers work but my headphones aren't and I looked through a lot of forums but didn't found a solution.
<pavlos> right click on the sound prefs and select the headphones
<michael_> The problem is that it doesn't show me headphones
<michael_> It only shows built in audio analog which is the speakers and HD audio controller Surround 7.1
<michael_> Which should be the headphones but it doesn't work
<pavlos> if you plug in headphones, lsusb should list them as a device. Does it?
<michael_> I have 3 different headphones and none of them showed up
<michael_> I would ask my dad cause he works in Canonical but he is sleeping right now
<pavlos> I just plugged in my headphones and lsusb gives me Bus 001 Device 003: ID 047f:c01f Plantronics, Inc.
<pavlos> right click on the speaker (top right), Sound Prefs, Hardware it lists the headphones
<michael_> It only lists Built in audio and GM204 for me
<michael_> Is there a chance that I'm missing a driver?
<pavlos> do you know the headphone model#
<michael_> I only know the headphone model of my razer kraken
<michael_> But I read that Razer doesn't support linux
<pavlos> sorry dont know what razer kraken is
<francis> hi
<francis> any body here?
<francis> hi john
<francis> hi lichenx
<francis> mister
<johnc4510> francis: hey
<johnc4510> busy roaming
<francis> hehe
<francis> wer u from?
<abhishek> ey
<abhishek> hello
<francis> Hi abhishek
<johnc4510> southwest
<johnc4510> usa
<francis> i see
<johnc4510> you?
<francis> im from philippines
<johnc4510> ah
<francis> how long uv been using ubunto mate?
<johnc4510> couple of yrs, but i used gnome exclusively before that
<francis> i see me just now
<johnc4510> ubuntu mate lts is really really nice
<francis> Im trying to use it to retrieve my crash hard drive
<johnc4510> ah...what fun
<johnc4510> lol
<francis> using testdisk and ddrescue but still no luck
<francis> ahaha
<francis> yup its nice to installing it on raspberry pi 3
<johnc4510> hmm
<francis> it is also nice to have this kind of chat room
<johnc4510> sure...i'm kind of use to #ubuntu and #freenode....very lively
<johnc4510> i've been using ubuntu for about 10 yrs now
<francis> wow
<francis> have you also use this chat room ?
<francis> before?
<johnc4510> nope...first time
<gordonjcp> johnc4510: I'm tempted to fire up as many of the old releases as I can in a VM
<gordonjcp> francis: IRC channel, rather than "chat room" :-)
<johnc4510> gordonjcp: that sounds interesting
<gordonjcp> johnc4510: I think the first Ubuntu I used was probably 6.06, so right enough about ten years ago :-)
<francis> Hi gordon
<johnc4510> yep...probably for me too
<francis> hehe sorry
<francis> IRC
<gordonjcp> francis: handy hint, when you want to address someone directly, start typing their nickname and hit "TAB" to autocomplete it :-)
<johnc4510> francis: yep
<gordonjcp> johnc4510: mostly I'd used slackware before that, and Debian and RedHat at work
<francis> I see thanks for sharing
<johnc4510> yeah i've tried a lot of the distros over the yrs...love to keep an extra hd working...hee hee
<francis> what do u do ? johnc4510 and gordonjcp
<johnc4510> retired
<johnc4510> woop
<francis> hehe nice
<johnc4510> sitting up in bed running laptop with ssh, screen, and weechat thru my my desktop
<francis> go travel :)
<johnc4510> :-}
<johnc4510> use to use irssi all the time but lost my config on a hd meltdown and didnt have the patiences to redo it
<johnc4510> weechat is pretty close though
<johnc4510> well, gotta go, dreamland is calling...i may leave the channel open though...later all
<francis> sure take care johnc4510
<francis> :) nice meeting you
 * gordonjcp -> work
<gordonjcp> eep, 8am
<michael_> Is there any way to play SWTOR on Ubuntu?
<alkisg> michael_: install playonlinux and select to install it from its menu
<michael_> Thanks, also what's the keyboard shortcut to switch language in linux like Shift+alt in Windows
<alkisg> It can be Alt+Shift, it depends on your language
<alkisg> What's the output of this? setxkbmap -query
<alkisg> (if you run that on a terminal)
<michael_> The language I want to switch to is hebrew
<alkisg> OK, paste the output here
<michael_> This is the output?
<michael_> rules:      evdev
<michael_> model:      pc105
<michael_> layout:     us,il
<michael_> variant:    ,
<alkisg> layout:     us,gr
<alkisg> options:    grp:alt_shift_toggle
<alkisg> This is mine
<alkisg> I have the "alt_shift_toggle" option, to be able to switch with alt+shift
<alkisg> Did you install in english, or in hebrew?
<michael_> English
<alkisg> That's why you didn't get the proper settings
<alkisg> It would be better to install in Hebrew, and then select english on login
<michael_> And later installed hebrew in the language support
<alkisg> Now try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<alkisg> And select the correct settings there, then reboot
<michael_> It tells me the keyboard configuration isn't installed
<alkisg> Are you using ubuntu-mate?
<alkisg> Maybe you typed something wrong?
<michael_> Yes I'm using mate
<alkisg> You probably typed something wrong then, try copy/pasting the command
<michael_> I finally found it, It was in the Control center in keyboard
<michael_> There were a few options like Shift+alt and ctrl+alt, Thanks anyways
<alkisg> michael_: that's a per user option for the graphics environment only, while what I said is the correct system-wide approach
<alkisg> But whatever you want
<francis> anyone here experience retrieving unallocated hard disk? and its not even can initialize
<asdfgpio> Hello!
<alkisg> Hello
<asdfgpio> I'm running from a live CD.
<telanus> :D
<DarkPsydeLord> Hi
<alkisg> Hello
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<hackstink> hi
<Abdull> hello
<Abdull> welcome SCHAAP137
<Abdull> welcome stooj
<Abdull> Hello
<DarkPsydeLord> hello
<Abdull> can i get simple help?
<Abdull> im noob
<Abdull> but i cant change time from 24 to 12
<Abdull> that function is not there
<Abdull> mission
<Abdull> my clock show 21:59
<Abdull> any help please?
<Akuli> https://www.google.com/search?q=mate+12+hour+time+format
<Akuli> dconf write /org/mate/panel/objects/clock/prefs/format "'12-hour'"
<Akuli> should work
<DarkPsydeLord> thats simple
<DarkPsydeLord> o lol
<DarkPsydeLord> too slow
<Akuli> the askubuntu answer has screwed up with quotes
<Akuli> '"12-hour'"
<Akuli> lol
<DarkPsydeLord> dconf write /org/mate/panel/objects/clock/prefs/format "'12-hour"' <---
<DarkPsydeLord> response to fast to spell check
<DarkPsydeLord> XD
<Akuli> yep
<Akuli> i'm pretty sure it should be "'12-hour'"
<Akuli> or maybe its '"12-hour"'
<DarkPsydeLord> first one is correct
<SCHAAP137> hi Abdull
<rahtgaz> It should be any in fact, no? I mean, there's no variable expansion. Just the need for a quoted string
<Akuli> '"12-hour"' will be unquoted to "12-hour"
<rahtgaz> yup
<Akuli> and "'12-hour'" will be unquoted to '12-hour'
<Abdull> i will test it now
<Abdull> thanks all for your help
<Akuli> i think dconf will care about which it gets
<Akuli> or maybe not
<rahtgaz> precisely. it shouldn't matter. Unless there was a shell special character there, like $ or *. In that case, the first form wouldn't work
<Abdull> i think i need to reboot to change take affect right
<Akuli> no
<Akuli> log out and log back in
<rahtgaz> well, maybe it does... dconf is so picky sometimes
<Akuli> dconf settings are user-wide
<Abdull> its now show 22:11
<Akuli> so logging in again is enough
<Abdull> no buttun for logout and login in mate
<Abdull> its my first day in ubuntu mate
<rahtgaz> It's on the System menu
<Abdull> i will try reboot and will be back
<DarkPsydeLord> sometimes chars need to be scaped
<Abdull> thanks for help me
<rahtgaz> Hope he didn't reboot :)
<rahtgaz> it was on the system menu
<DarkPsydeLord> he did XD
<rahtgaz> hehe
<abdull> hi
<rahtgaz> wb
<abdull> too bad its not work
<rahtgaz> you mean the clock on the panel (top right)?
<abdull> i think its show in left side becoz im arab
<abdull> in our lang is right to left
<abdull> i think it shuld be there a function for change time from 24hour to 12 but i dont think its display like a bug or something
<rahtgaz> if you right-click it and select Preferences, you can change the hour sformat
<rahtgaz> /sformat/format
<abdull> can you write the full dirctaroty
<abdull> for that file
<abdull> abdullah@Abdullah-HP:~$ /sformat/format
<abdull> bash: /sformat/format: No such file or directory
<abdull> abdullah@Abdullah-HP:~$ /sformat/format
<abdull> bash: /sformat/format: No such file or directory
<abdull> abdullah@Abdullah-HP:~$ /sformat/format
<abdull> bash: /sformat/format: No such file or directory
<abdull> abdullah@Abdullah-HP:~$ /sformat/format
<abdull> bash: /sformat/format: No such file or directory
<abdull> ops
<abdull> sorry
<abdull> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-customize-panel-date-time-display-at-ubuntu-mate/8243
<abdull> i think its bug
<rahtgaz> abdull: wait. Take a deep breath and follow me here :)
<rahtgaz> are you listening?
<abdull> ok sure
<abdull> yes im with you
<rahtgaz> right.
<rahtgaz> so are you talking about the clock that is at the top right of your screen?
<abdull> yes
<abdull> its built in with mate
<abdull> its fresh install
<rahtgaz> click it with the right button of your mouse
<rahtgaz> and select the Preferences option from the menu that drops down
<abdull> yes keep goin
<rahtgaz> ]in the window that is now showing, do you see a 12 hour and 24 hour time format that you can choose?
<abdull> no
<abdull> its there
<rahtgaz> :/
<abdull> i mean its there by default for ubuntu mate
<abdull> but its not appar in my system
<rahtgaz> what do you want to do?
<rahtgaz> oh I see
<abdull> As far as I know the date time display in the panel follows the language settings from "Language Support" => "Regional Formats".
<abdull> i think that what happend to me
<rahtgaz> no. That's got nothing to do with it. I think you have a different version of Ubuntu-MATE
<abdull> its lts version
<abdull> amd64
<abdull> Linux Abdullah-HP 4.4.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 27 16:06:39 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rahtgaz> open a terminal window
<rahtgaz> and type the following
<abdull> ok sure
<rahtgaz> lsb_release -a
<rahtgaz> paste it here
<abdull> abdullah@Abdullah-HP:~$ lsb_release -a
<abdull> No LSB modules are available.
<abdull> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<abdull> Description: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<abdull> Release: 16.04
<abdull> Codename: xenial
<rahtgaz> I have to see this with my own eyes... do you mean to say that on the time preferences window you opened when you chose preferences there was no 12/24 hour format? Can you post a screenshot of that window?
<abdull> im so sure there is no 12/24 in abdullah@Abdullah-HP:~$ lsb_release -a
<abdull> No LSB modules are available.
<abdull> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<abdull> Description: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<abdull> Release: 16.04
<abdull> Codename: xenial
<abdull> im so sure there is no 12/24 in  preferences
<abdull> wait i can send you pic
<rahtgaz> please do
<abdull> i think its becoz the mate version is arabic
<rahtgaz> hmmm
<abdull> and its think i only have 24 format
<rahtgaz> that could be it indeed. I don't know though. That's a great question for the Ubuntu-MATE forums, even if you find the answer here or elsewhere
<abdull> https://help.gnome.org/users/clock/stable/clock-settings.html.en
<abdull> see this line
<abdull> This option is not shown if your session language does not use the 12 hour clock.
<rahtgaz> you folks don't use that format over there?
<abdull> no
 * rahtgaz nods
<abdull> i never in my life use that time format
<rahtgaz> I think I understand the problem then.
<rahtgaz> so what you want to do exactly?
<abdull> i need help to make it 12 clock
<rahtgaz> The previous option in which you used dconf didn't work. But it should. So it's likely more involving than that and it's got to do something with the regional settings just like you suspected
<pavlos> the clock prefs should look like this http://imgur.com/a/GX3OC
<abdull> this is the pic https://i.gyazo.com/cd90e8a392715456898a44122dcc155f.png
<rahtgaz> So I would advise you to go to the #ubuntu channel. There ask if there is any ubuntu arabic channel because you need help changing your regional settings
<rahtgaz> pavlos: he's not seeing the clock format options there.
<abdull> in ubuntu and linux mint and xubuntu its work fine
<rahtgaz> abdull: with any luck there may even be some arabic users there than will be able to help you straight away
<abdull> maybe its the new 16.04 lts ubuntu?
<rahtgaz> I don't know, I'm sorry :(
<pavlos> rahtgaz, the only thing I found is to edit his .profile and export LC_TIME=en_US.UTF-8
<abdull> i will do that now
<rahtgaz> pavlos that's a good idea!
<pavlos> then logout/login
<abdull> nano .profile
<abdull> and add this line "export LC_TIME=en_US.UTF-8" to the last line?
<abdull> and save?
<abdull> is that currect
<abdull> abdullah@Abdullah-HP:~$ nano .profile
<abdull> abdullah@Abdullah-HP:~$ export LC_TIME=en_US.UTF-8
<abdull> abdullah@Abdullah-HP:~$
<abdull> i do both
<abdull> its work thanks
<abdull> thankss
<rahtgaz> woohoo!
<abdull> https://i.gyazo.com/6c8304f3f61d6f5f3283009f56ed6b17.png
<abdull> thanks for your help both of you
<abdull> im thanksful
<pavlos> well done
<abdull> now i can read time currect
<abdull> thanks for aowsom frindly group
<rahtgaz> have fun. and don't forget to send pavlos a fattoush
<abdull> lol
<pavlos> that's a bread salad with pita ... sure.
<abdull> in our contry our famus is al kabsa
<rahtgaz> love your food
<abdull> <3
<KR121> Hey guys I've just ordered the raspberry pi 3 and plan on installing Mate onto the pi. My only question is how would i go about setting up a vpn on it such as Private Internet Access?
<DarkPsydeLord> BACK!
<sectorial> Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-16
<asus> hello :)
<Gallomimia> when i drag a window over the top panel on my screen, it maximizes the window. How can i turn this "feature" off?
<Gallomimia> ah, it merely threatens to maximize it. must have slipped off the mouse button earlier.
<Gallomimia> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Gallomimia> KR121 ^
<viktor_> Hello
<ouroumov> hello viktor_
<waltersraspberry> hello
<ouroumov> hi waltersraspberry
<waltersraspberry> what can i do i will format a windows xp and install ubuntu
<waltersraspberry> but i have no usb
<waltersraspberry> i have sd card
<waltersraspberry> with adapter
<ouroumov> adapter? What kind?
<waltersraspberry> yes i have a micro sd card and a adapter kann i burn a iso with linux iso burner and install on xp when i plugged in the adapter and reboot my computer
<waltersraspberry> can
<ouroumov> Yes
<waltersraspberry> what must i do
<ouroumov> use the command: "lsblk" to identify the /dev/XXXX of your SD card, then "sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/XXXX bs=4M && sync"
<waltersraspberry> okay thanks
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, be careful with that command
<waltersraspberry> why
<waltersraspberry> i will install on the windows xp
<ouroumov> If you give the wrong /dev/XXXX you have a good chance of nuking one of your drives.
<waltersraspberry> what have you for a system
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, please restate your question; I don't understand what you mean.
<waltersraspberry> i have a computer with windows xp and i dont like windows xp i will install ubuntu mate on the xp the computer have 1GBram and AMD64 is the computer good to run ubuntu mate
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, yes.
<waltersraspberry> okay
<waltersraspberry> can i send her screenshots
<waltersraspberry> my raspberry pi 3B+ works with a 64GB Samsung class 10 evo plus Micro sd with ubuntu mate
<waltersraspberry> xenial xerus 16.04
<ouroumov> ?
<waltersraspberry> but the cpu is 55C° is this normal
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, I don't have a pi, but I think it's normal.
<waltersraspberry> okay
<waltersraspberry> what have you ?
<ouroumov> I have a netbook and a Brix, both based on Intel N3150
<waltersraspberry> what i a Brix
<waltersraspberry> *is a
<ouroumov> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5568
<waltersraspberry> a okay a mini barebone
<waltersraspberry> i dont like windows
<waltersraspberry> can you like windows
<waltersraspberry> windows is not perfect and have problems
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, what is your native language?
<waltersraspberry> German why
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, if you'd rather get support in your native language, you can join #ubuntu-de
<waltersraspberry> yes my english is not perfect but i think i must learning better english the programming language is english
<ouroumov> Yes ^^
<waltersraspberry> sudo apt-get install is an example
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, you're entirely correct that English is important when writing code.
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, if you want to practice you can read and contribute to our community forums @ https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<ouroumov> I'm off to get some coffee, ttyl.
<waltersraspberry> thanks i have found how to  install flash player :)
<waltersraspberry> 503 Service Unavailable
<waltersraspberry> 2016-08-16 10:40:37 FEHLER 503: Service Unavailable.
<waltersraspberry> i have this get when i try to install pepperflash
<waltersraspberry> okay it will  works
<waltersraspberry> no it doesnt works
<baimaker> hello,somebody is here?
<waltersraspberry> yes i am
<waltersraspberry> why i can dont running virt-manager
<baimaker> what is your name?
<waltersraspberry> walter
<ouroumov> baimaker, you don't ask people's name on IRC
<baimaker> sorry
<ouroumov> (hi)
<waltersraspberry> hi
<waltersraspberry> can you help me
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, what's your problem? Something with VMs?
<waltersraspberry> yes
<waltersraspberry> he said i have no connection
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, who's "he"?
<waltersraspberry> the Virtual machine
<waltersraspberry> Verify that:
<waltersraspberry>  - The 'libvirt-bin' package is installed
<waltersraspberry>  - The 'libvirtd' daemon has been started
<waltersraspberry>  - You are member of the 'libvirtd' group
<waltersraspberry> what can i do
<ouroumov> Give me the URL of the webpage where this is written
<waltersraspberry> okay wait
<waltersraspberry> http://virt-manager.org/
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, you've installed that from the software boutique?
<waltersraspberry> yes
<ouroumov> Check if those pachages are installed using: apt-cache policy libvirt-bin
<waltersraspberry> okay i try this
<ouroumov> check if daemon is started using ps axu | grep [l]ibvirtd
<waltersraspberry> libvirt is installed
<ouroumov> check if you're in libvirt group using: grep libvirtd /etc/group
<waltersraspberry> root     15039  0.2  2.5 366388 22816 ?        Ssl  11:36   0:01 /usr/sbin/libvirtd
<ouroumov> good
<waltersraspberry>  grep libvirtd /etc/group
<waltersraspberry> libvirtd:x:132:walter
<ouroumov> and good
<ouroumov> So according to virt, you should not have a problem
<waltersraspberry> erify that:
<waltersraspberry>  - The 'libvirt-bin' package is installed
<waltersraspberry>  - The 'libvirtd' daemon has been started
<waltersraspberry>  - You are member of the 'libvirtd' group
<waltersraspberry> Libvirt URI is: qemu:///system
<waltersraspberry> Traceback (most recent call last):
<waltersraspberry>   File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtManager/connection.py", line 903, in _do_open
<waltersraspberry>     self._backend.open(self._do_creds_password)
<waltersraspberry>   File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtinst/connection.py", line 148, in open
<waltersraspberry>     open_flags)
<waltersraspberry>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/libvirt.py", line 105, in openAuth
<waltersraspberry>     if ret is None:raise libvirtError('virConnectOpenAuth() failed')
<waltersraspberry> libvirtError: Socket-Erstellung zu '/var/run/libvirt/libvirt-sock' fehlgeschlagen: Keine Berechtigung
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry,
<ouroumov> Please don't paste massive output onto the channel
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, use pastebin.com
<waltersraspberry> okay
<baimaker> waltersraspberry is so talent
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, what command are you using to start the VM?
<waltersraspberry> i start it from the icon on my desktop
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, to me it looks like a file permission problem. Maybe ask about it on the forums? I don't use this specific VM tool myself.
<waltersraspberry> okay
<waltersraspberry> how can i change my mouse icon
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, go into the appearance settings and pick a cursor theme
<waltersraspberry> i dont found this
<ouroumov> System -> Preferences -> Look and feel -> Appearance, in the dialog hit "Customize" then go to "Pointer" tab. Sorry I don't know the german translation. On that note waltersraspberry you should really have installed your system in English if you're gonna use it for programming.
<waltersraspberry> okay
<waltersraspberry> i make my system in english
<waltersraspberry> i rebooted my pi
<waltersraspberry> so my system is english
<waltersraspberry> how can i install new mouse theme
<baimaker> hello
<waltersraspberry> hello
<raspberry> hi, does anyone here know how to get ubuntu mate recognise homemade joystick?
<waltersraspberry> have you a raspberry pi raspberry
<raspberry> raspbery pi 3
<waltersraspberry> i have a raspberry pi 3
<raspberry> I connected my joystick to the raspberry via SPI and it works, but I need the system to know that it is a joystick and don't know how to achieve that
<waltersraspberry> its very fantastic the pi can run ubuntu mate
<baimaker> i have a pi 3,too
<waltersraspberry> cool :)
<waltersraspberry> i love the pi
<baimaker> it cost my 400 RMB
<waltersraspberry> when the pi 4 comes in Germany i buy him wih amazon
<waltersraspberry> *with
<waltersraspberry> the pi 3 has bluetooth and wlan
<waltersraspberry> and 1gb ram
<waltersraspberry> how many gb memory have you on your pi
<baimaker> i want to develop a Iot by pi 3
<waltersraspberry> how many gb memory have you on your pi
<waltersraspberry> i have buy a 64gb samsung evo plus class 10 its very fast
<waltersraspberry> baimaker?
<baimaker> i am here
<waltersraspberry> okay have you a heatsink
<baimaker> what is problem?
<waltersraspberry> i hava a heatsink but i think to buy a Ventilator
<waltersraspberry> *cooler
<waltersraspberry> *have
<baimaker> i use ventilator
<devbie> Hi, I have installed 16.04.1 (ubuntu-mate-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso). After the 1st reboot post-install I can log in but the desktop only shows the Home icon. There are no other visible features. In particular, there are no panels. Is this a known issue? Can anyone help enable/display the panels (or point me in the right direction) pls?
<waltersraspberry> on what have you installed ubuntu
<waltersraspberry> how many ram have your computer
<devbie> this is a pc where i have successfully installed and run 14.04
<waltersraspberry> can you say me proccese
<devbie> #waltersraspberry what do you mean?
<waltersraspberry> have you tried add panel
<baimaker> i use ubuntu 16.04 in pi 3,it's ok
<waltersraspberry> with right click
<devbie> i see no option to add panel with a right click on the desktop. i have mate tweak open but see no option to add a panel there either
<waltersraspberry> what is on screen you have said the home folder icon
<devbie> the home icon only - nothing else
<waltersraspberry> wait a moment
<baimaker> i get it from  pi official website
<devbie> i'm not running UM on the rpi...
<waltersraspberry> okay
<devbie> since this is a fresh install i wonder if this is to do with the screen resolution: the panels are there but not visible because they sit outside the screen
<waltersraspberry> have you try a other resolution
<waltersraspberry> click strg-alt-F2
<waltersraspberry> to enter command line
<devbie> yes that is it, it's the screen resolution. I have changed it to 800x600 (xrandr --output VGA-0 --primary --mode 800x600) and can see the panels
<waltersraspberry> okay good
<devbie> i know how to fix this now. i'd love to know how this happened though - i have not swapped screens between the installation and the 1st reboot
<waltersraspberry> okay thats good
<devbie> anyway, thx for trying to give me a hand #waltersraspberry
<waltersraspberry> no problem
<waltersraspberry> :)
<waltersraspberry> when you have a question say me
<waltersraspberry> *ask me:)
<devbie> ok thx
<waltersraspberry> youre welcome
<ouroumov> devbie, what kind of hardware are you running on?
<waltersraspberry> i going
<waltersraspberry> out
<waltersraspberry> later in 30minutes i came back
<devbie> ouroumov, it's a JNC9KDL-2550 motherboard: cedar trail-d processor d2550 + nm10 chipset
<ouroumov> devbie, is the screen res really 800x600?
<devbie> ouroumov, it's not 800x600: i was deliberately playing safe. it seems that the install didn't recognise the screen resolution, setting it to 2704x1050 when the maximum should really be 1680x1050
<devbie> the screen is a dell p2213
<ouroumov> That is one uncommon res. :o
<ouroumov> But well anyway I guess it happens.
<devbie> now i (sort of) know how to fix it
<devbie> ouroumov, the system recognises to displays: VGA-1 & LVDS-1. My screen is connected to port VGA-1 (I don't know why they both are '-1', not '-0'...). Somehow LVDS-1 is on and affecting the resolution on VGA-1. All cworks fine when I switch off LVDS-1...
<ouroumov> k
<waltersraspberry> hello im  here
<waltersraspberry> #ouroumov
<waltersraspberry>  have you see the ubuntu phone?
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, yes. I have one.
<waltersraspberry> is the phone good
<ouroumov> "Good" is subjective. I prefer this phone to other alternatives, but it could be way better.
<waltersraspberry> i think the ubuntu phone will be better the phone need time but this is a good idea from ubuntu
<waltersraspberry> have the phone buttons
<motion228> hello new user here
<waltersraspberry> hello
<motion228> about to start downloading ubuntu mate
<waltersraspberry> linux is on android
<ouroumov> hi motion228
<motion228> i have a question
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, no
<waltersraspberry> linux kernel
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, Android runs on Linux
<ouroumov> motion228, please ask. :)
<waltersraspberry> ohh sorry i have false intepret :)
<ouroumov> :)
<waltersraspberry> i dont unterstand why use peoples windows when linux is better and free
<motion228> i have a pretty old and slow laptop with 3gb ram and the processor is AMD Turion(tm) X2 dual-core mobile RM-70 2.00Ghz
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, there's a lot of reasons.
<motion228> my system type is 64-bit
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, for starters, it's mostly due to the fact that Microsoft have contracts with OEMs to force Windows down people's throats.
<motion228> should i download the 64 bit version of ubuntu mate even though on the download page its says thee 64 bit is for computers with over 3gb ram and fast proccesors?
<ouroumov> motion228, I would say yes, get the 64Bits version.
<waltersraspberry> why i going to the next Media markt and i see anyone windows ?i dont see linux and when i asked people about linux they dont know about him
<motion228> thanks, just wanted to make sure.
<motion228> also should i dual boot with windows or erase windows completely? im afraid my laptop will go slow if i dual boot.
<ouroumov> motion228, there will be no speed difference between a full erase and a dual boot
<waltersraspberry> it s very a pity
<motion228> alright thanks!
<waltersraspberry> that many peoples knows about linux operating system
<ouroumov> motion228, you should make your choice based on the software you need
<ouroumov> motion228, if you don't think you can find the equivalent of some of your windows software on Ubuntu MATE, then you should not erase and do a dual boot.
<motion228> i dont do any gaming on my laptop and i dont need photo/video editing software
<waltersraspberry> have you tried virtualbox
<waltersraspberry> ohh sorry
<motion228> i will mostly just use for browsing and download movies and tv shows
<ouroumov> motion228, in that case, I'd recommend you to make a backup of the files you have on windows and once that's done, to use the "Erase disk and install" option
<motion228> is there an advantage in erasing windows?
<motion228> mabye ill need it one day
<waltersraspberry> i have erasing windows
<waltersraspberry> i have make not right
<ouroumov> motion228, there is no advantage in erasing windows but the disk space you gain.
<ouroumov> motion228, if you think you'll need windows some day, then go for a dual boot.
<ouroumov> motion228, if you need advice on how to install in dual boot mode, I can provide.
<waltersraspberry> which windows have you motion228
<waltersraspberry> why is motion228 quit
<ouroumov> Who knows. Maybe he hit ALT+F4 by mistake.
<waltersraspberry> okay :)
<waltersraspberry> have you tried dual boot ouroumov
<ouroumov> Yes, 6 years ago.
<waltersraspberry> which operating system
<ouroumov> W7/Ubuntu
<waltersraspberry>  i have tried but i have make a Error
<ouroumov> I made an error *
<waltersraspberry> ohh i must learn better english thanks :)
<motion228> hello its me again, sorry my internet disconnected.
<ouroumov> Actually, I'm not sure one can "make" and error at all.
<ouroumov> Doubt is hitting me hard.
<ouroumov> Welcome back motion228
<motion228> i have a question regarding disk space
<ouroumov> Yes
<waltersraspberry> hmm i very like the new operating system ubuntu mate :) its better than raspbian
<motion228> currently when i open "my computer" i see 3 hard drives local disk C witch has 18.7 Gb free of 46.9 and local disk D and F witch are both empty and have 92 Gb free
<motion228> can i dual boot?
<motion228> and can i install ubunta mate on a different hard disk thank what i have on windows
<waltersraspberry> i have read 8gb is enough to install the operating system is this right
<ouroumov> motion228, yes. But you'll have to remind me how things work under windows: are C: D: and F: actually separate disks? Are they all internal disks?
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, on a RPI, yes.
<waltersraspberry> yes i have tried but not enough
<waltersraspberry> it say not enough memory
<motion228> there all seperate disks
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, did you use the Ubuntu MATE 16.04.1 iso for rpi?
<motion228> there under "hard disk drives"
<waltersraspberry> yes i use it
<waltersraspberry> but already on a 64gb samsung class 10 evo plus micro sd
<ouroumov> motion228, but from what I remember of windows it's possible to have on a unique disks multiple labels such as C: on a drive, and D: F: on one other drive (two partitions)
<Qommand0r> got one of those in my phone, waltersraspberry
<waltersraspberry> yes is a good card
<motion228> so should i just install ubuntu mate on the same hard drive that windows is installed on which has 18.7 Gb free? and then download all my software and other stuff in the two other hard drives?
<motion228> or will it go slow if theres little spcae?
<motion228> space*
<ouroumov> motion228, no. If you really have an other empty drive available the easiest is to use that.
<waltersraspberry> many peoples in the web has said raspberry pi 3 not boot from him but it works and the card was very cheap 15€
<ouroumov> motion228, proceed as follow:
<ouroumov> motion228, boot the live USB in install mode. Then at the partitioning step when the installer propose various options such as "Erase disk and install", pick the "Something Else" option
<ouroumov> motion228, Select the drive that you want to use for the install, ie one of the empty drives, and then click "Create new partition table"
<ouroumov> motion228, Once the new partition table is created hit the green "+" sign to create three partitions:
<waltersraspberry> seeing that several functions in the ubuntu installation are is including an install ubuntu means among other system
<ouroumov> motion228, one with type "ext4", mount point "/", size 40000MB
<ouroumov> motion228, one with type "Linux Swap"
<ouroumov> Swap size = 6GB
<ouroumov> motion228, the last partition: type "ext4", mount point "/home", size: all remaining space
<ouroumov> crap
<ouroumov> freaking kvirc
<ouroumov> freaking kiwiirc, whatever that is
<waltersraspberry> when this year is cold i open the window and my pi would not hot
<ouroumov> motion228, what was the last thing you read before disconnecting?
<motion228> the part were you told me to install in one of the empty drives it will create three disk partions
<ouroumov> <ouroumov> motion228, one with type "ext4", mount point "/", size 40000MB
<ouroumov> <ouroumov> motion228, one with type "Linux Swap"
<ouroumov> <ouroumov> Swap size = 6GB
<ouroumov> <ouroumov> motion228, the last partition: type "ext4", mount point "/home", size: all remaining space
<ouroumov> Next make sure the installer is set to put the bootloader on the disk you partitioned (most likely it will be labeled /dev/sdb if it's the secondary drive)
<ouroumov> motion228, and that should install it fine without touching windows. Next to enable the double boot you have to change the boot order in the bios so that the first disk in the boot sequence is the disk you've just installed Ubuntu MATE on.
<ouroumov> Anyway, I gotta split.
<ouroumov> See you later, maybe.
<motion228> Thanks for the help man
<waltersraspberry> its it possible to make boot images  on the raspberry pi not on other computer
<waltersraspberry> #ouroumov when you come back said me
<waltersraspberry> hello
<DarkPsydeLord> Hello terrans
<raspberry> hi, does anyone here know how to get ubuntu mate recognise homemade joystick? I connected my joystick to the raspberry via SPI and it works, but I need the system to know that it is a joystick and don't know how to achieve that
<waltersraspberry> hi
<waltersraspberry> how you connect the controller
<raspberry> via mcp3008
<raspberry> to the GPIO ports
<waltersraspberry> okay
<waltersraspberry> use emulators
<raspberry> but if I use emulator will I still be able to make one joystick acts as a mouse and the other as a normal 4-axis joystick?
<waltersraspberry>    have you tried
<raspberry> no, right now I have written a python script in which one joystick is a mouse and the other doesn't do anything
<waltersraspberry> try the question on #raspbian
<waltersraspberry> *ask
<raspberry> ok thanks
<waltersraspberry> it is a other server
<waltersraspberry> you can joined with #raspbian
<waltersraspberry> raspberry
<waltersraspberry> i try to found a other server who is better supported
<waltersraspberry> try #raspberry-dev
<waltersraspberry> sorry
<waltersraspberry> error
<waltersraspberry> i mean #raspberrypi-dev
<Sjjsjsks> Should i install mate gtk2 or gtk3?
<Sjjsjsks> Anyone here. Help please!
<Sjjsjsks> What should i install? Mate gtk2 or mate gtk3?
<klad> if I connect to my desktop using vnc for some reason the menu panel icons (e.g. volume) have a what background to them. any ideas on how I might fix that?
<klad> my ~/.vnc/xstartup is just the defaulty one with mate-session &. I'm sure its my fault somehow, just not sure why yet :)
<pavlos> klad, maybe changing the theme might help
<pavlos> klad, read in some post ... gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background active true
<klad> yeah, changing the theme kinda works. specifically, blackMate theme will change those colors but thats the only one that seems to
<klad> the active background thing didn't appear to help
<Akuli> can you just right-click the panel and change background color?
<klad> well, its not actually the panel itself? like for the volume it shows up as a 16x16 (or whatever it is) white square with the volume picture infront of it
<klad> and there is a 1px spacing in between the icons which does show the normal bar color
<klad> http://imgur.com/a/C4CFu
<klad> as a side note i'm not sure why the indicators are even there. they don't show up on the normal desktop.
<klad> and they arent turned on in settings
<Akuli> that looks really awful
<christoph> hello
<christoph> how can i choose another nickname
<christoph> because the nick that i use ist registered mhm...
<te_lanus> use /nick nickname
<christoph> mhm cannot change nick while banned on channel
<christoph> maybr now
<christoph> te_lanus: well its says cannot change nick while banned on channel
<te_lanus> christoph: maybe contact the channel Operator
<Guest20736> i new user in obunto
<christoph> flexiondotorg: hello
<christoph> flexiondotorg: i cannot change my nick because i am banned
<christoph> flexiondotorg: maybe your can help me
<christoph> flexiondotorg: thank you
<bahtiar> v
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-17
<klin> Hi
<lobo_> hello
<waltersraspberry> hi
<alkisg> Hello
<waltersraspberry> hi
<waltersraspberry> ubuntu mate works on my raspberry pi 3
<waltersraspberry> 16.04 :)
<alkisg> Nice! Can you surf with it? I find it unusuably slow..
<waltersraspberry> yes i can
<waltersraspberry> have you a raspberry pi 3
<alkisg> No I have pi 2
<alkisg> It's 50 times slower than my i5
<alkisg> And pi 3 is only 0.4 times faster than pi 2, so... still unusably slow
<waltersraspberry> i have put in a samsung evo plus 64gb micro sd is very fast
<alkisg> I can't login to gmail in under 1 minute
<alkisg> I can't watch full screen youtube
<alkisg> The sd card doesn't matter for those...
<waltersraspberry> you can install kodi or osmc and the rpi3 works fine as player
<alkisg> It's just unusable as a normal client, and only good for special cases...
<waltersraspberry> but the pi is micro
<alkisg> kodi plugins break every second week
<alkisg> I prefer using the browser
<waltersraspberry> hmm ubuntu mate is good but my pi is faster then an windows 7 laptop
<waltersraspberry> its boot in 5sec
<waltersraspberry> i have overheatsinking
<alkisg> Boot time doesn't matter at all
<alkisg> If you can't surf with it
<waltersraspberry> alkisg
<waltersraspberry> have you hear from the udoo x86
<alkisg> I prefer i3/i5's, they also come in small forms
<waltersraspberry> http://www.udoo.org/udoo-x86/
<alkisg> http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_361276.html
<waltersraspberry> show this oneplatincomputer it can run all 86
<waltersraspberry> is this your computer
<alkisg> What is its cpubenchmark score?
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, this udoo thing is not a product yet
<waltersraspberry> why
<alkisg> No, I have a normal desktop i3/i5, and I'm only using the pi to remote desktop to it when needed
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, it's a kickstarter
<waltersraspberry> what is a kickstarter
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, an operation to raise money for a project
<waltersraspberry> it can be that this projekt have not enough money and then is the projekt not possibly
<waltersraspberry> how many cost the raspberry pi3 by you ouroumov
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, I don't know and I sure as hell don't care
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, I have no use for a PI
<waltersraspberry> okay for me was this a other variant to computer
<waltersraspberry> *as
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, like many people I've toyed with the idea of getting one, but seriously I can't justify trading money for one
<alkisg> I think raspberry PIs are only good for special cases, like print servers or meteo stations
<waltersraspberry> yes i think it is to expensive ouroumov what do you think about the s7 edge
<waltersraspberry> it is very expensive
<bollo> I have three. Music (runeaudio), roms (retropie) and tv streaming (openelec).
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, I dig the idea of an x86 single board computer though
<alkisg> They already exist, for example: http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_359435.html
<bollo> Three generations
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, I don't know what that is (s7 edge)
<waltersraspberry> okay wait ouroumov
<waltersraspberry> http://www.udoo.org/udoo-x86/
<waltersraspberry> ohh sorry
<waltersraspberry> error link
<waltersraspberry> here is it http://www.samsung.com/us/explore/galaxy
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, that's a 404
<waltersraspberry> ohh
<waltersraspberry> i send you a new
<waltersraspberry> http://www.samsung.com/us/explore/galaxy-s7-features-and-specs/
<waltersraspberry> so ist the right
<waltersraspberry> ouromov what do you think about this phone
<walter__> my raspberry pi3 was frezzing
<walter__> i think to make a kernel update
<walter__> what is the command for a kernel upgrade
<alkisg> It's a normal upgrade, nothing special
<alkisg> You just press yes when you get the upgrade prompts
<walter__> ohh see
<walter__> walter@walter-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<walter__> [sudo] password for walter:
<walter__> Reading package lists... Done
<walter__> Building dependency tree
<walter__> Reading state information... Done
<walter__> Calculating upgrade... Done
<walter__> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<walter__>   augeas-lenses bridge-utils cgmanager cpu-checker ebtables gir1.2-gtk-vnc-2.0
<walter__>   gir1.2-libosinfo-1.0 gir1.2-libvirt-glib-1.0 gir1.2-spice-client-glib-2.0
<walter__>   gir1.2-spice-client-gtk-3.0 ipxe-qemu libaio1 libaugeas0
<walter__>   libboost-random1.58.0 libboost-thread1.58.0 libcacard0 libcgmanager0 libfdt1
<walter__>   libgtk-vnc-2.0-0 libgvnc-1.0-0 libiscsi2 libnetcf1 libnih-dbus1
<walter__>   libnl-route-3-200 libosinfo-1.0-0 librados2 librbd1
<walter__>   libspice-client-glib-2.0-8 libspice-client-gtk-3.0-4 libusbredirhost1
<walter__>   libusbredirparser1 libvirt-glib-1.0-0 libvirt0 libxen-4.6 libxenstore3.0
<walter__>   python-ipaddr python-libvirt python-libxml2 qemu-block-extra qemu-slof
<walter__>   qemu-system-arm qemu-system-common qemu-system-mips qemu-system-misc
<walter__>   qemu-system-ppc qemu-system-sparc qemu-system-x86 qemu-user qemu-user-binfmt
<walter__>   qemu-utils seabios spice-client-glib-usb-acl-helper virtinst
<walter__> Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them.
<walter__> The following packages will be upgraded:
<walter__>   apparmor libapparmor-perl libapparmor1
<walter__> 3 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<walter__> Need to get 456 kB of archives.
<walter__> After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
<walter__> Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
<alkisg> walter__: don't paste more than 3 lines here
<alkisg> Use paste.ubuntu.com or something
<walter__> i have use
<walter__> used pastebin
<alkisg> You filled the channel with the output
<walter__> walter@walter-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<walter__> [sudo] password for walter:
<walter__> Reading package lists... Done
<walter__> Building dependency tree
<walter__> Reading state information... Done
<walter__> Calculating upgrade... Done
<walter__> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<walter__>   augeas-lenses bridge-utils cgmanager cpu-checker ebtables gir1.2-gtk-vnc-2.0
<walter__>   gir1.2-libosinfo-1.0 gir1.2-libvirt-glib-1.0 gir1.2-spice-client-glib-2.0
<walter__>   gir1.2-spice-client-gtk-3.0 ipxe-qemu libaio1 libaugeas0
<walter__>   libboost-random1.58.0 libboost-thread1.58.0 libcacard0 libcgmanager0 libfdt1
<walter__>   libgtk-vnc-2.0-0 libgvnc-1.0-0 libiscsi2 libnetcf1 libnih-dbus1
<walter__>   libnl-route-3-200 libosinfo-1.0-0 librados2 librbd1
<walter__>   libspice-client-glib-2.0-8 libspice-client-gtk-3.0-4 libusbredirhost1
<walter__>   libusbredirparser1 libvirt-glib-1.0-0 libvirt0 libxen-4.6 libxenstore3.0
<walter__>   python-ipaddr python-libvirt python-libxml2 qemu-block-extra qemu-slof
<walter__>   qemu-system-arm qemu-system-common qemu-system-mips qemu-system-misc
<walter__>   qemu-system-ppc qemu-system-sparc qemu-system-x86 qemu-user qemu-user-binfmt
<walter__>   qemu-utils seabios spice-client-glib-usb-acl-helper virtinst
<walter__> Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them.
<walter__> The following packages will be upgraded:
<walter__>   apparmor libapparmor-perl libapparmor1
<walter__> 3 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<walter__> Need to get 456 kB of archives.
<walter__> After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
<walter__> Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
<walter__> how this work pastebin
<walter__> what is syntax highlighting soory for the long text
<alkisg> walter__: stop it, don't do that again. Put what you want to paste.ubuntu.com. Then only paste here the URL, the address that paste.ubuntu.com replied with.
<alkisg> Noone will help you if you behave like that
<walter__> ahh okay soory
<walter__> i dont would this
<walter__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23063739/
<walter__> here is it
<alkisg> Much better
<alkisg> Now, what is your question?
<walter__> how upgrade the kernel
<walter__> how install all pakets they i need
<alkisg> You updated and you didn't get a new kernel. That means that you already have the newest kernel.
<walter__> have you a website with the i can put photos and paste the url here
<alkisg> One example is http://picpaste.com/
<walter__> thank you
<walter__> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_at_2016-08-17_10_13_45-bIYgQbi3.png
<alkisg> And what is your question with that picture?
<walter__> the cpu is high
<alkisg> At 10% you think it is high? No, it isn't
<walter__> no they change all secunds
<walter__> seconds
<walter__> from 10 to 30
<alkisg> It's a raspberry pi. Its cpu is much slower than a mobile phone. That's the best it can do.
<alkisg> That's why I'm saying that it's not appropriate for normal use
<walter__> can he destroyed when is the cpu to high
<walter__> i will buy cooler than he not be hot
<alkisg> I don't know its temperature limits, ask in #raspberrypi
<alkisg> Here is for mate desktop questions
<walter__> okay
<walter__> why is my nickname not waltersraspberry
<ouroumov> <waltersraspberry> ouromov what do you think about this phone -> I think it's expensive
<ouroumov> erf
<ali1234> the funny thing about gnome system monitor
<ali1234> see those curved graphs?
<ali1234> the spline algorithm they use is ridiculously CPU intensive
<waltersraspberry> how can i make my own community
<ouroumov> ali1234, is there a better alternative? Maybe you can whishlist it?
<waltersraspberry> no
<ali1234> ouroumov: i reported the bug literally about 8 years ago
<waltersraspberry> what a bug
<ali1234> there is already better alternative, it's called top
<ouroumov> ali1234, I mean to get curved lines
<ouroumov> ali1234, where's the bug report?
<waltersraspberry> where know a good easter egg on ubuntu mate
<alkisg> ali1234: system-monitor is using 1% of my cpu... I wouldn't call that intense
<waltersraspberry> :)
<waltersraspberry> °°°°°°°
<ali1234> here's the main bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/93847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 93847 in Gnome System Monitor "Excessive CPU usage by Gnome System Monitor " [High,Fix released]
<ouroumov> Fix released?
<waltersraspberry> i found that ubuntu have a bit aperreance mac os x
<waltersraspberry> mate
<alkisg> Fix released in 2013
<ali1234> maybe. i havent used gnome since about 2012
<waltersraspberry> i found that ubuntu have a bit aperreance mac os x
<waltersraspberry> mat
<waltersraspberry> on what based ubuntu mate
<ali1234> it's not really fixed, CPUs just got faster in nearly 10 years, so now it uses only 2% - 3% instead of 10% - 15%
<ali1234> until you run it on a raspberry pi, then it uses a significant % again
<alkisg> ali1234: well, a fix was committed and released
<ali1234> yeah check the fix
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, please make entire sentences and use punctuation
<waltersraspberry> you mean me #ali1234
<ali1234> has nothing to do with CPU
<alkisg> A pi uses significant % of cpu even for running ls :)
<alkisg> Spline algorithms have been running fine since the 8086 era...
<ali1234> yeah, which is why this one is so bad
<alkisg> I don't see anyone complaining about it, other than you, who are not using it...
<ali1234> except for the 10 duplicate bug reports
<ali1234> and the person commenting that it is still broken in 2016
<alkisg> Which were fix-released in 2013
<ali1234> but sure ignore the facts
<alkisg> And saying that the splines are not to blame
<alkisg> He blames another tab for 5%
<ali1234> you can clearly see that they are
<ali1234> all you have to do is run it and top at the same time
<ali1234> and then switch between the tabs
<alkisg> I did
<alkisg> 1% cpu, nothing
<ali1234> and notice that the one with splines on uses ridiculous amounts of CPU
<waltersraspberry> helol
<waltersraspberry> hello i have a problem
<alkisg> ali1234: on a pi, while watching the processes, I get 40% of one cpu, and while watching the splines, only 30%. So they definately are not to blame.
<ali1234> here's the upstream bug where they talk about the CPU usage problem of the graphs. notice it isn't fixed. https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=636343
<ubottu> Gnome bug 636343 in resources "Use uber-graph for less CPU usage" [Enhancement,New]
<alkisg> Can you reproduce what you're saying? I can't. End of story until someone here does reproduce it.
<alkisg> Request to use other libraries don't prove anything without benchmarks
<ouroumov> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/85ff3349/ -> uses less than 5% on my i5 skylake. I guess it's kind of high.
<alkisg> From comment 3, "I’m afraid not the graph drawing is consuming CPU, but updating the process list"
<alkisg> I don't object to system-monitor consuming more cpu than it needs; I object to blaming the splines
<alkisg> at least, I can't verify it
<ali1234> did you want until the graph is the width of the window
<ali1234> see comment 4
<alkisg> It was 1300 pixels wide
<ali1234> yeah and how long was the line?
<alkisg> I can run "ls" and it will take more cpu
<alkisg> It's a pi...
<alkisg> About 100 pixels high per graph
<ali1234> yeah and how long is the line?
<alkisg> The spline? Full width
<alkisg> The process tab needs more cpu than the graph tab
<alkisg> So if optimization is needed, I don't think the graph tab should be the first thing to look for
<ali1234> any type of optimization in g-s-m would be welcomed by its users i'm sure
<ali1234> but after 9 years i'm sure they are no longer holding their breath
<alkisg> For the 1% cpu it needs in my i5, I certainly don't care if they optimize it more...
<alkisg> For the 30% it needs in the pi... well, ls needs more, so I just need to throw away my pi :)
<ali1234> for me it uses 3% CPU on the processes tab and 5% on the resources tab
<alkisg> Is this on ubuntu-mate 16.04?
<alkisg> Or the gnome 3 version?
<waltersraspberry> whwn
<waltersraspberry> sorry
<ali1234> it's gnome-system-monitor on ubuntu 16.04
<alkisg> Then the gnome-3 version, with compositors etc, so the graphic stack might be to blame there for the bit higher cpu
<waltersraspberry> when is cold i open my window and my pi will not be hot
<ali1234> i'm running it in xfce with compositing disabled
<ali1234> i'm running it on an i7-6700
<alkisg> Maybe you have fewer processes then, or worse graphics card, dunno, that's what I'm seeing here
<ali1234> i have a gtx-780
<alkisg> i5-4440 here, mate without compositing
<alkisg> nouveau or nvidia?
<waltersraspberry>  "Really, I'm not out to destroy Microsoft. That will just be a completely unintentional side effect.")
<ali1234> now that the graphs fill the whole screen it is using 12% CPU
<waltersraspberry>  "Really, I'm not out to destroy Microsoft. That will just be a completely unintentional side effect.")
<ali1234> nvidia
<alkisg> with fullscreen in the resources tab in 1920, and terminal on lower bottom on top of the monitor window => 2.7 cpu
<alkisg> 1920x1080
<ali1234> change the update frequency to 0.25 seconds
<ali1234> when i do that it uses 40% CPU
<alkisg> same with processes tab => 4%
<ali1234> process tab never goes over 4% for me
<alkisg> So again the processes tab is two times slower than the resources tab
<ali1234> yeah for me it's 10x faster
<alkisg> Maybe nvidia issues
<alkisg> Different drivers get different results in different UI libraries etc
<alkisg> E.g. I've seen 100 times faster or slower results on specific x11perf or gtkperf tests,
<alkisg> not in general due to the graphics card, but to specific bits, due to unoptimized driver
<alkisg> So maybe the bug you're seeking is in nvidia upstream
<alkisg> Try comparing gtkperf or x11perf with an intel one
<ali1234> wait, are you claiming that nvidia can't handle 4 fps?
<ali1234> that seems like a stretch
<ouroumov> lol
<alkisg> No, I'm claiming that for example putshmimage may be 10 times faster in intel than in nvidia,
<alkisg> while, in the same example, the overall score may be higher in nvidia
<alkisg> There are specific unoptimized functions that are extremely slow in some drivers
<alkisg> I've seen many bugs and fixes for such issues
<alkisg> Try x11perf in just 2 pcs with different drivers, you'll see what I'm talking about
 * alkisg spent days on such benchmarks
<waltersraspberry> here is a long disscusion :)
<ali1234> it's definitely a problem with the way the display is rendered
<ali1234> the graphs update when you're on another tab but this does not take loads of CPU
<waltersraspberry> ;I have a Problem
<waltersraspberry> i will ask all what is the best way to lern english vocabulary
<alkisg> waltersraspberry: this channel is for supporting ubuntu mate
<alkisg> Not for general, offtopic chat
<alkisg> Try joining this channel for offtopic chat: #ubuntu-offtopic
<waltersraspberry> yes but this help me
<alkisg> Yes but you annoy people here if you chat about how you will learn english, so they will ban you
<alkisg> There are rules to follow
<waltersraspberry> sorry
<alkisg> Ask about mate, not whatever comes to your mind
<waltersraspberry> :) okay
<alkisg> Or join #ubuntu-offtopic
<alkisg> People there want to talk to you about how to learn english
<waltersraspberry> yes that is my problem
<alkisg> So ask them there
<alkisg> Type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<alkisg> And ask there
<waltersraspberry> not works
<alkisg> Google about how to join irc channels then, you did something wrong
<waltersraspberry>  #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<alkisg> ali1234: I tried in vbox (which has its own drivers), I'm getting 1% gnome-system-monitor, and 30% compiz (this one in stock ubuntu/unity)
<alkisg> So I can't blame gnome-system-monitor, but surely compiz needs a lot of cpu in llvmpipe environments
<ali1234> yeah it does
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, see /ns help to register your nickname
<waltersraspberry> i have tried
<waltersraspberry> its not work
<ouroumov> waltersraspberry, ask for assistance on #ubuntu-de
<alkisg> ...on how to join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<waltersraspberry> :)
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, hi. Do you need me to do something else regarding that memleak issue? I can attempt to reproduce in other distros if necessary if it's needed.
<waltersraspberry> hello
<waltersraspberry>  "Really, I'm not out to destroy Microsoft. That will just be a completely unintentional side effect.")
<alom> Hi
<alom> Every Body How are you ?
<neoack> bonjour
<neoack> je debute sous linux ubuntu et lors de l'installation je n'ai pas de son pilote ALC282 quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
<neoack> SVP
<neoack> Hi
<neoack> i m beginner in ubuntu but i m no sound after install. My sound driver is ALC282. Help Pls
<ouroumov> hi neoack
<neoack> hi
<neoack> can you help mee lol ?
<ouroumov> neoack, I assume you've went around and checked the sound settings?
<ouroumov> There's a pane in the sound settings window to select output hardware
<neoack> i test alsamixer and lspci but my sound map is reconnized but no sound
<neoack> output GK104 hDMI Audio controller Digital Stereo but if i change tou internal audio no osund too
<ouroumov> can you provide the output of the following command on pastebin.com? : lshw -C sound
<raspberry> hi, does anyone here know how to get ubuntu mate recognise homemade joystick? I connected my joystick to the raspberry via SPI and it works, but I need the system to know that it is a joystick and don't know how to achieve that
<neoack> this http://pastebin.com/KVy5YJ5X
<ouroumov> raspberry, no idea, maybe ask on our forums? ( https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/support/raspberry-pi-2 )
<raspberry> I've posted there yesterday, moreover I've posted on raspberry forum too still no answer :(
<ouroumov> so neoack the correct driver is snd_hda_intel
<ouroumov> raspberry, well, maybe you just need to give it some time. :x
<neoack> ok ty sorry but how to install are you doc or wiki
<raspberry> yeah I hope that's the case. It would be sad not to get any response. It's been four days I'm thinking about that problem. Frustrating
<ouroumov> neoack, I mean it's the driver you're currently using, you're not using whatever ALC282 is
<ouroumov> raspberry, why specifically do you need the device to be recognized as a joystick?
<raspberry> to use it with Mission Planner, when the device is recognized as joystick Mission Planner won't need special code to control the drone
<ouroumov> raspberry, you're running that under wine on a raspberry?
<raspberry> raspberry I've made my own analog joysticks using MCP3008
<ouroumov> But the Mission Planner home page says it's Windows software
<raspberry> yeah but there is APM planner which some guy made based on Mission Planner and it works on ubuntu mate to make it possible on raspberry
<ouroumov> I see someone slapped a "gaming" time on your thread, maybe you could update your post so people better understand what you're trying to do? :/
<ouroumov> tag *
<raspberry> ok I've updated
<ouroumov> raspberry, I've changed the topic on your thread a little for better visibility
<raspberry> ok thanks for that
<ouroumov> I've also removed the "gaming" tag and added "system" instead
<ouroumov> There's no "hardware" tag :/
<raspberry> let's hope someone will answer
<TwoNotes> Using the "Software Boutique", how do I install a package for ehich I know the name?  There does not seem to be a search function
<pavlos> I get this error /usr/share/themes/Radiant-MATE/gtk-2.0/apps/mate-panel.rc:30: error: invalid string constant "scrollbar", expected valid string constant
<pavlos> when I try caja smb://somehost
<manxboy> hello?
<manxboy> hi
<DarkPsydeLord> hello
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<manxboy> does anyone know where to download ubuntu mate 14.04?
<manxboy> I have amd card
<manxboy> brb
<DarkPsydeLord> currently ubuntu mate 16.04
<manxboy> I have an amd Graphics card, which means in order to install the driver, I would need to use 15 or below...
<DarkPsydeLord> no open source driver for you then?
<DarkPsydeLord> the issue was fglrx
<manxboy> I can't get it to work with my card... I have a Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series card
<DarkPsydeLord> https://ubuntu-mate.org/trusty/
<manxboy> Thankyou soo much!!!!
<manxboy> when I tried to download 15, I got a 404 error...
<manxboy> 14 works tho!
<manxboy> :)
<DarkPsydeLord> yw
<manxboy> thanks for the help! I'm going to go install it :) bye!
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<Yupy> Hi guys, I want ot install ubuntu-mate 16.10 but ask's for password and username... what is the default username and password?
<sixwheeledbeast> Didn't think there was one.
<Yupy> strange that is asking for one
<sixwheeledbeast> It will be whatever you used in the installer
<Yupy> I want to install it and is asking as default for username and password, I want to install it but have no clue what is the username and password
<Grorco> Hi!
<Grorco> does anyone know a way to customize the workspaces I would like 3 in the top row, and 1 in the bottom that I can ctrl+alt+down to get to from any of the others
<sixwheeledbeast> Isn't it the installer asking you to create a username and password?
<Yupy> nope, when I add a certain username or password say's: password incorect... actually first time ask me for a password and username, I cannot see the installer
<sixwheeledbeast> Have you checked the preferences for workspaces, right click the switcher?
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't believe there is a default password the installer asks to set one on installation AFAIK
<Yupy> TY for the reply, I will try what is here... https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/live-session-password/7219
<sixwheeledbeast> oh live session, that makes sense
<deckler-vlad> HI
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-18
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: for large deployments, which version would you suggest? Which one is more supported? The stock 1.12 found in xenial, or 1.14 found in the PPA? If it's the second one, maybe we can file a bug report to backport it to xenial-backports?
<raspberry>  hi, does anyone here know how to get ubuntu mate recognise homemade joystick? I connected my joystick to the raspberry via SPI and it works, but I need the system to know that it is a joystick and don't know how to achieve that
<tiox> raspberry: Had you checked to see if it's a recognized xinput device?
<tiox> xevent, rather.
<tiox> Sorry, got my Microsofts and Linuxes mixed.
<raspberry> I'm not sure if I understant you. When I type ls /dev/input in the terminal there is no joystick visible
<tiox> You can also see if it appears in jstest-gtk; do 'sudo apt install jstest-gtk' and see if it shows when you run jstest-gtk
<tiox> If it does not, there was another testing tool but I forgot exactly what it was.
<raspberry> ok installing it right now
<raspberry> in the screen Joystick Preferences I have no device
<raspberry> doesn't that tool for USB joysticks only? because I have it connected via GPIO
<tiox> ...Oh. Hrm. I have no experience with Pis, I just assumed you made it work via USB 2.0
<raspberry> no, because the joysticks that I was given by my boss have to be connected to the GPIO and additionaly with a help of MCP3008
<tiox> Hm. Well, had you read this article? https://learn.adafruit.com/retro-gaming-with-raspberry-pi/buttons
<raspberry> I think yes, because I'm searching info for about 3 days right now. The problem is that my device will not be for games, but for the drone control co articles about retro-gaming doesn't help much
<tiox> It's not the most neutral of articles, since adafruit is pshing their software at the end after the build section but it should give you some idea.
<raspberry> moreover from what I remember joysticks that are in those tutorials are connecter each button to its own GPIO which is also far different from what I have
<tiox> https://www.google.com/search?q=control+a+drone+from+raspberry+pi+GPIO
<tiox> Best thing I can give you.
<tiox> I have zero expertise in your situation.
<raspberry> hmm thanks there are some articles that I haven't read yet. Mainly I was searching "how to make GPIO joystick visible on linux" or something like "making own GPIO joystick"
<tiox> But, I am adept enough with Google to maybe help myself. Hopefully that search result yielded something.
<alkisg> raspberry: I think this channel is mostly for desktop environment issues, while for gpio and pi programming it would be best to ask in the #raspberrypi channel
<tiox> I was going to mention that but I had to give it a shot.
<raspberry> alkisg yeah, I think you are right, but I've been asking there too yesterday and nobody answered
<tiox> Ouch.
<tiox> Yeah, that's pretty sucky.
<tiox> Sometimes the right channel don't give you the right help. Damn shame.
<alkisg> raspberry: I think you basically want to create a linux kernel module to make a joystick out of gpio events
<tiox> Been there myself.
<alkisg> If that's the case, yeah, even raspberrypi won't be enough for your needs, you'd need to read up on how to create kernel modules
<tiox> Welp, going to scoot off and do some things elsewhere.
<tiox> Nice talkin',
<tiox> .
<alkisg> bb tiox
<tiox> ttyl
<raspberry> The problem is that I've heard that the APM Planner has all necessary code to control a drone, but it has to recognize that the joystick is connected to the system. If I would like to write my own code then there will be no problem because I've made for example one of those joysticks to be a mouse
<alkisg> raspberry: here is an example of what I'm saying, this person created a kernel module to implement a joystick in rpi: https://github.com/recalbox/mk_arcade_joystick_rpi
<raspberry> hmm so I need to create my own kernel module? Don't know if it isn't too hard for me, but I will try
<emilio> hola
<emilio> hi
<Guest77912> ciao
<Guest77912> hallo
<Guest77912> arigatou
<kopias> could someone help me why when i press fn+up (brighness up) it also inputs this character: "±"
<kopias> any tips howto debug this would be great
<kopias> this charater is useless for me so maybe dirty way would be to remove it from charater map, but i dont know howto
<kopias> its lenovo u550 laptop on ubuntu mate 16.04
<nightwing09> how to download themes for mate?
<jinsampi> any korean?
<jinsampi> Any korean here?
<jinsampi> tlqkf dkaneh djqtsi
<ouroumov> !ko | jinsampi
<ubottu> jinsampi: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<DarkPsydeLord> hi terrans!
<rahtgaz> lol! I didn't want to reply to stevecook on the forums, because it would derail the thread too much, but if people actually voted in Britain, instead of having close to a 70% abstention rate, they wouldn't even be facing the Brexit
<rahtgaz> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/all-servers-have-been-migrated-to-bytemark-hosting/8325/6?u=marfig
<Langley> Hello, I have some problems playing video on my external TV: SMplayer wont output any audio, unless I have played a video with VLC first. I would just use VLC, but it's not filling the window out in full screen
<Langley> Oh I fixed VLC, but still dont know about SMplayer
<snietfeld> Anyone know how to remap CapsLock to Ctrl? New to MATE and none of the regular methods (gnome-tweak-tool, gsettings) seem to work.
<nomic> you can remap keys
<nomic> using linux cmd
<nomic> trouble is
<nomic> capslock is always a bit dfferent
<nomic> cos its not like other keys
<nomic> xmodmap
<nomic> http://www.fascinatingcaptain.com/howto/remap-keyboard-keys-for-ubuntu/
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-19
<mertcan> hi
<mertcan> i have a problem
<mertcan> can some one help me
<nomic> what
<nomic> say waht it is
<mertcan> i cant download tor browser
<mertcan> it isnt working
<nomic> never used tor
<nomic> what package format is it
<mertcan> no i mean
<mertcan> i download from
<mertcan> application but
<mertcan> when i open it
<mertcan> it says
<nomic> z.z.z.z
<mertcan> you may be under attack
<mertcan> what can i do
<nomic> go to ubuntu forums
<nomic> tor forums
<nomic> ask in place where there will be support for tor, browser
<mertcan> ok. thanks
<mindaugas> hello, i wanted to ask how to disable bluetooth from starting then system boots, while i wont use it.thanks
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, I made a "known problems" thread for UM16.04, I was wondering if you would consider moving it to support category and pinning it there (It's now in uncategorized) - https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-16-04-lts-common-problems-known-bugs-workarounds/8340/1
<raspberry>   hi, does anyone here know how to get ubuntu mate recognise homemade joystick? I connected my joystick to the raspberry via SPI and it works, but I need the system to know that it is a joystick and don't know how to achieve that
<ouroumov> welcome back raspberry
<raspberry> welcome
<ouroumov> still didn't get an answer, I see.
<raspberry> unfortunately yes, right now I will be trying to convert some project from github in which the joystick is used for games to my purpose but I'm a little sceptical about that
<ouroumov> Well, you're welcome to stick around, repeat your question once in a while. :)
<raspberry> I've been doing that for 3 days :)
<ouroumov> I know, keep at it. :x
<ouroumov> You have to admit this is an unusual use case you're having.
<raspberry> maybe You know how to make own driver?
<ouroumov> I don't, sorry :x
<ouroumov> I'm gonna eat, bbl.
<raspberry>   hi, does anyone here know how to get ubuntu mate recognise homemade joystick? I connected my joystick to the raspberry via SPI and it works, but I need the system to know that it is a joystick and don't know how to achieve that
<bekks> Same answer as yesterday :) Either write a kernel module yourself or ask in #raspberry, since your homemade joystick uses very special hardware available on rpi only.
<raspberry> and could You help me in writing a kernel module? on#raspberry there is no answer
<bekks> No, I cant, sorry.
<bekks> Maybe you can take a look at the retropi project.
<raspberry> I'm looking at some arcade joystick right now but it doesn't help because it has connection via I2C and i have SPI
<bekks> the rpi is capable of i2c, too.
<raspberry> yeah I know but I've made connection with SPI
<bekks> Then you have to deal with it ;)
<raspberry> is it possible to use easycup video grabber on ubuntu-mate?
<bekks> Ist that some hardware or software?
<raspberry> hardware but I suppose it need some librarier or something to make it work, just plugging into the USB port doesn't do anything, it's not even listed in the inputs
<Akuli> https://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Easycap
<raspberry> thanks
<Akuli> i just googled it :)
<DarkPsydeLord> hello
<raspberry> does anyone know hot to install driver for stk1160 on the latest kernel? I've found only up to v 3.6...
<Akuli> are you sure it has changed?
<raspberry> when I typ uname -a I get Linux 4.4.17
<Akuli> but do the driver installation instructions still work?
<raspberry> no and this is my question. how to install it on that linux
<Akuli> define "not working"
<raspberry> when I type make command I got an error
<raspberry> I got the driver from github
<Akuli> a make error probably doesn't mean your kernel is too new
<raspberry> but on that github account it says that it should not work on kernel > 3.6 and one should not even try because it's a waste of time
<Akuli> then you need an older kernel
<Akuli> seems like the linux-generic-lts-trusty package should give you a 3.13 kernel
<raspberry> hmm I'm not sure if then my SPI 1 will work, because to get it work I had to update Raspberry to the latest
<Akuli> then you have a problem-
<Akuli> one alternative is to install two kernels
<Akuli> then on startup, you select the advanced options thing in grub and whatever kernel you want to use
<raspberry> I don't think it will help because then I will have acces only to this video grabber or to the SPI at one time if I get you right?
<Akuli> yes
<raspberry> so unfortuately it's not for me
<Akuli> did you read the page i linked?
<Akuli> it says: "The stk1160 driver is in the mainline kernel since version 3.7."
<Akuli> so the kernel should already support it
<raspberry> yes but when I click on the link to get the driver it says that it works only to 3.6 so it's a bit confusing
<Akuli> "If you want to use the stk1160 driver under previous kernels (3.2, 3.4 or 3.6 kernel only !), ..."
<raspberry> yes and there is a link to the sourcecode and where is one to kernels>3.7?
<Akuli> it says: "The stk1160 driver is in the mainline kernel since version 3.7."
<Akuli> so it should come with the kernel, if you can read it
<raspberry> :O I haven't noticed that one. so it looks like no driver is needed to make it work, am I right?
<Akuli> yes, like i've said two times by now·
<Akuli> .
<Akuli> ·
<Akuli> my keyboard layout is weird
<raspberry> ok thanks a lot
<Guest74297> hello, I made ubuntu-mate liveCD
<Guest74297> on usb
<Guest74297> and when it starts (try ubuntu mate...) it asks for login and password
<Guest74297> could you tell me what's the login and pass?
<sixwheeledbeast> I believe it's ubuntu-mate for both
<Akuli> something is probably wrong if it asks, sixwheeledbeast is correct
<sixwheeledbeast> I was never asked for a username or password, however, I believe this question came up recently
<Guest74297> unfortunately ubuntu-mate does not work
<Guest74297> but thanks for an effort
<Akuli> maybe its just ubuntu?
<Akuli> also, where are you typing the password into?
<Akuli> is it a gui thing, or a tty?
<Guest74297> nope
<Guest74297> gui
<Guest74297> unetbootin - done .iso on usb
<Guest74297> launching try ...before installing
<Akuli> yes, good idea
<Akuli> so where exactly does it ask the password?
<Guest74297> and window with prompt "Other..." and login & password appears
<Guest74297> like usual login screen
<Guest74297> strange thing :)
<Akuli> oh that thing
<Akuli> it should just log straight in when you choose to try it
<Guest74297> yes..it should
<Guest74297> I do not know why i behaves like this
<rahtgaz>  /disconnect -all
<christian__> hi guys need some help
<ouroumov_> hi christian__
<christian__> hi ouroumov
<christian__> from ?
<ouroumov_> hm?
<ouroumov_> christian__, what do you need help with?
<christian__> Sound sound take off after a few minutes
<christian__> Chip is from Conexant
<ouroumov_> Hm
<christian__> Same Prob at Win 7, so i install Linux.
<ouroumov_> I think you're better off asking in #ubuntu or on the forums. I have zero expertise regarding sound issues. All I can give you advice-wise is: run lshw -C sound, and google "ubuntu <product> <driver>"
<christian__> okay thx
<ouroumov_> yw
<christian__> i try it
<arya> ys ...
<arya> hay guys *
<Guest80655> Is there any way to use my pi 3 as a microcontroler and a pc at the same time ?
<Alvar_> hi
<dsadsa> hi
<ouroumov_> hi dsadsa
<dsadsa> how can I set workspaces to only work on my primary monitor?
<ouroumov_> I don't think it's possible
<dsadsa> hmm
<dsadsa> seems possible in other WMs
<ouroumov_> You're welcome to ask on our forums, but I've never seen anyone talk about it. Maybe there's a compiz options in whatever's the equivalent of "workspaces" there that could do the trick but I'm not myself a Compiz user.
<dsadsa> I don't think I am using Compiz
<ouroumov_> It's not active by default.
<dsadsa> right
<ouroumov_> You can switch to Compiz in the Windows Manager options under MATE Tweak -> Windows
<dsadsa> so Im not using it...
<dsadsa> I don't want to
<dsadsa> :P
<ouroumov_> Well, I can't blame you.
<ouroumov_> I loathe that buggy PoS myself.
<dsadsa> understood
<dsadsa> thanks for your help
<rahtgaz> having a bit of fun with pelican, ouroumov_.
<rahtgaz> Couldn't find any useful theme for note taking, so I'm making my own.
<rahtgaz> For my purposes it's really a standalone program. Don't need anything else. I can just fire its http server and the whole thing can be seen on a browser windows.
<rahtgaz> Seriously, with a good enough theme that facilitates the writing of the notes, no notetaker program in the wild can beat this solution. As soon as I'm over moving everything from Cherry Tree, I'm done with this software
<ouroumov_> rahtgaz, I used Pelican once with great profit.
<ouroumov_> It's really ideal if you want a poster page that's attack proof because you don't have time to worry about security.
<rahtgaz> Indeed. I have plenty of stuff lurking around that I wished to commit to a blog, but I'd hate to waste my time with the hellish world of CSM solutions like worpress and whatnot. This will be it
<TaZeR> is ubuntu-mate the most popular ubuntu distro yet?
<ouroumov_> Nope
<TaZeR> but its close right
<ouroumov_> But it's making progresses. :D
<TaZeR> cool, ive been using it in some form since the alpha
<TaZeR> currently in a VM as my main linux system of my windows gamnig pc
<rahtgaz> next step: dual boot. final step: windows as a VM to run office
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-20
<DarkPsydeLord> aloha!
<ouroumov_> !
<sudhaunsh> hi
<allucca> buongiorno a tutti
<netvixtra> Hei på deg.
<allucca> there is someone who could help me with choosing the right version of ubuntu for my pc?
<netvixtra> Ubuntu Mate is nice for low-end hardware
<allucca> do you think that could work good on an pentium 4 with 2gb ram?
<netvixtra> I actually do have a P4 HT with 2gb ram running mate
<allucca> thanks man!
<netvixtra> But it's no good for netflix out of the box
<allucca> do you think that the last version of ubuntu is too heavy?
<netvixtra> I'm not qualified to answer that question.
<allucca> i think i don't have so much free memory that's because i'm searching something different
<netvixtra> But jumping from regular ubuntu to mate and using a lighter WM doubled my laptops battery time
<allucca> i don't have problem with battery... is a desktop pc
<netvixtra> It was just an example
<allucca> yeah i understand
<allucca> i need something that only allow me to use internet... i don't do anything else on the pc
<netvixtra> Mate will be fine.
<netvixtra> But x64 won't work, I'm almost certain of it.
<netvixtra> my P4 does not support it
<allucca> so... thank you man i think i will install mate
<allucca> ciao!
<kosta> привет
<ran> hi
<ran> how i unpack .rar files ?
<ouroumov> hi ran
<ouroumov> ran: install the "unrar" package: in a terminal open using CTRL+ALT+T, type: sudo apt install unrar
<ran> thanks
<ouroumov> It will require your password, but when you type it it won't be echoed back to you
<ouroumov> this is normal
<ran> if i have and ssd on my coumputer should i install additional driver for it ?
<ouroumov> Is it working?
<ran> yea
<ouroumov> ran, then no you don't have to do anything
<ran> but thier is now boost or somthing for an ssd?
<ouroumov> No
<ouroumov> SSD = ultimate speed already
<ran> i see ..
<ouroumov> Are you not satisfied with the speed you're getting?
<ran> idk I just though thier is a program or somthing that maxisimize it ...
<ouroumov> Nope. Also ran if you want we can speak in French if you join #ubuntu-fr
<helen_> hi
<neoack> hi all
<neoack> i need some help
<neoack> i install ubuntu mate and i no sound
<neoack> in lspci my sound card is reconnized
<neoack> alsamixer is good
<neoack> nobody help me ?
<neoack> il reload alsa utils and nothing
<nomic> what with
<nomic> no sound?
<neoack> yep no sound i folow this https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/son_problemes but no
<neoack> if i try asound no asound in proc
<nomic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<nomic> ^ step by step procedure
<neoack> ok thanks you i try and become
<nomic> check hardware first
<nomic> is ubuntu (mate)
<neoack> i ubuntu with dual boot windows and windows sound is good
<nomic> go through check list ^
<neoack> ok i test and i become thank for your halp
<neoack> help*
<ripcruel> hello thier is a way to add gestures to my laptop trackpad?
<Akuli> gestures?
<ripcruel> yea
<Akuli> what are they?
<rahtgaz> mouse gestures Akuli. You perform certain actions, by simply moving the mouse in certain patterns
<Akuli> ls
<ripcruel> i mean like scrolling back and foward with two fingers
<Akuli> oops :D
<Akuli> trackpad or touchpad?
<ripcruel> touchpad
<Akuli> if you meant touchpad, you should find what you need in the mouse settings
<Akuli> system, preferences, mouse
<ripcruel> i see but thier is no option to add actions to it ?
<Akuli> i thought there was
<Akuli> let me see what i have on my laptop
<Akuli> on my laptop i have another tab in the mouse settings
<Akuli> do you have that?
<ripcruel> i have general and touchpad
<Akuli> yes, the touchpad tab
<Akuli> is that not enough?
<ripcruel> but in two finger emulation i have only these actions : right , middle , left button how i add more to that?
<Akuli> i don't know :)
<Akuli> i just use the edge of the touchpad for scrolling, works great
<ripcruel> down and up but what for back and foward?
<Akuli> like in a browser?
<Akuli> alt+arrow
<ripcruel> yea
<Akuli> or if you're using a nice thinkpad, your keyboard has back and forward keys :D
<aee> Hello. I cannot change my screen monitor resolution by any means. Neither via command line or GUI interface. Any ideas?
<aee> Also (and maybe this has nothing to do with my issue) i cannot change any icon on my home folder
<aee> There some permissions issue here?
<aee> maybe a configuration file with root permissions?
<Akuli> are you getting an error message?
<aee> No
<aee> well... yes
<aee> when i change the resolution, x reboot itself (log out and log in my session)
<aee> and no changes were made
<Akuli> thats really weird
<Akuli> how are you changing it?
<aee> via xrandr and GUI
<aee> none of those works
<aee> when x logins again a error window popup
<aee> it said something like and X error
<aee> and asks me if i want to notify that error to Ubuntu
<sixwheeledbeast> anything in the logs?
<aee> i don't know how to read logs
<Akuli> x related errors are in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Akuli> you can just open it in your favorite text editor or pager
<aee> OK. I'll check it out now
<aee> [   131.467] (--) CHROME(0): Probing for a VGA monitor on I2C Bus 1.
<aee> [   131.598] (WW) EDID timing clock 85.50 exceeds claimed max 85MHz, fixing
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): EDID vendor "AOC", prod id 5657
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Using hsync ranges from config file
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   85.50  1366 1435 1578 1790  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz eP)
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz e)
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz e)
<Akuli> aee, use dpaste.com next time :)
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)
<netvixtra> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz e)
<Akuli> he can't stop now
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz e)
<netvixtra> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)
<sixwheeledbeast> whoa
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Modeline "640x400"x70.0   23.35  640 656 720 800  400 401 404 417 -hsync +vsync (29.2 kHz e)
<bekks> Oh, some spammer.
<aee> [   131.598] (II) CHROME(0): Modeline "1024x768"x72.0   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 -hsync +vsync (57.7 kHz e)
<aee> [   131.598] (--) CHROME(0): Detected a VGA monitor on I2C Bus 1.
<sixwheeledbeast> pastebin plz.................
<Akuli> bekks, no
<aee> [   131.599] (II) CHROME(0): EDID vendor "AOC", prod id 5657
<aee> ups!
<Akuli> like i said
<aee> sorry
<Akuli> :)
<Akuli> dpaste is really easy to use
<Akuli> just go there, copy-paste your stuff and click the big paste it button
<bekks> Yeah, and since he is using thsi channel, it can safely considered being spam :)
<Akuli> then give us a link to where you end up
<aee> ok
<jarlath> I was hoping to 'snap' this for Ubuntu but it seems it only works on 12.04 due to changes in bluetooth stack http://anselm.hoffmeister.be/computer/hidclient/index.html.en
<jarlath> Is anybody interested in debugging this?
<aee> Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23073950/
<ali1234> jarlath: bluetooth stack got rewritten
<jarlath> ali1234: yikes. So very breaking changes iin terms of api?
<ali1234> don't know. but it will need fixes
<jarlath> Okay. Thanks for the heads up.
<ali1234> here somebody forked it https://github.com/xenogenesi/hidclient
<ali1234> doesnt look like they did anything though
<jarlath> Thanks, I might try and get in touch with them.
<jarlath> *will
<noste99> Hi, I am running Ubuntu Mate 16.04 and because some software does not show all window buttons, the developers suggest me to use Kubuntu of install KDE. I did this but after rebooting I still see MATE. What am I doing wrong?
<aee> Here i paste my X log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23073950/
<noste99> ???
<aee> sorry noste99. Its not for you. I'm having a trouble too
<noste99> OK, hope you get it solved ;-)
<aee> You too :). Love this community
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't see anything obvious in that logfile
<sixwheeledbeast> what software does not show all the window buttons?
<aee> I'm having screen resolution problem. I cannot changed. Neither by GUI or xrandr
<aee> I dont have problems with my buttons
<noste99> Sorry, the buttons issue is me.
<aee> noste99 did you had Mate and installed KDE?
<aee> and you can't see the KDE desktop?
<aee> Is that your problem?
<noste99> Indeed! I installed KDE and reinstalled and see messages that the last version is on my machine, but when rebooting I do not see anything different from before.
<noste99> I expect that a window pops up allowing me to choose between Mate and KDE and that does not happen.
<aee> I don't know how this is handled in Mate 16.04 but in Ubuntu Unity you just need to log out your session and in the log in screen at the right top there is and Mate icon
<aee> click it and you will see all your desktops installed
<aee> choose kde
<noste99> OK, I doing some processing now, but once this is over I will logoff and on again and see what I can do or not. I'll let you know. In any way thanks for the prompt help!!!
<aee> Ok Hope it helps. You can always come back and insult me if i'm wrong
<aee> Does X has a channel where I can ask about my problem?
<odroid> hi
<Guest73476> on ubuntu-MATE IN MY ODROID C2 the software center "welcome" says that there is no software...why?
<noste99> aee, hi, I rebooted and indeed, I needed to look here and there but found the button allowing to change between MATE and PLASMA.
<aee> Did you find the KDE option?
<noste99> Once I took plasma, I saw the colored splash screen with progress bar on my two monitor screens. Once arrived at the end of the config, I lost my left screen turning black and also the right screen turned black. I think I am in PLASMA but there is an issue with the config.
<Guest73476>  on ubuntu-MATE IN MY ODROID C2 the software center "welcome" says that there is no software...why?
<aee> Ok noste99. That was as far as I can help you. Wait for someone else to get an answer.
<noste99> Thanks !
<noste99> Guest, Is your ODROID connected to the network?
<noste99> Of course if you are chatting from that machine?!?! An empty software center seems to me it is not able to get the info from a central server.
<bumblefuzz> sooo, I changed the icon in my advanced MATE menu and the new one was extremely large and now I've lost the original image file... how do I put it back together
<bumblefuzz> ?
<nomic> ask on forums
<nomic> cos not always busy here
<nomic> or find
<nomic> location of image
<bumblefuzz> it's in /usr/share/mate-menu/icons
<bumblefuzz> the .svg
<bumblefuzz> this is open source; how is the image not locatable online?
<bumblefuzz> or maybe it was a .png
<bumblefuzz> also, I can't get the preferences for the TopMenu Mate Panel Applet to come up
<evalde> hey! anybody in chat?
<evalde> I'm wondering what are some of the first things to do after installing MATE?
<a4lfr32> view de apps for science and engineering
<a4lfr32> ?
<ali1234> do a barrel roll
<evalde> o
<evalde> beyond installing a browser and steam what else should be on my checklist?
<evalde> after I've done the barrel roll of course
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-21
<Guest73476> @noste99 how can i fix the problem with "welcome"?
<biax> how do i uninstall some default preinstalled software?
<netvixtra> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<mate|51664> Hello! I have an issue with mate. The fonts i see at some places is poor. Here is an example: In the appearance settings...http://imgur.com/a/3ypyg
<mate|51664> http://imgur.com/NSTEPAa
<mate|51664> Can anyone please help?
<mate|51664> Take a look on the fonts in the open button. I am on ubuntu mate.\
<mate|51664> Anyone?
<mate|51664> Anyone there?
<mate|51664> can ayone help?
<mate|51664> HELP PLEASE
<mate|51664> 88 users !!! COMMON
<netvixtra> intel gfx?
<mate|51664> yeah
<mate|51664> netvixtra=^
<mate|51664> so?
<mate|51664> anyone
<mate|51664> damn
<mate|32899> Hello. Which version of Ubuntu Mate should I install on https://www.msi.com/Laptop/U270.html#hero-specification ?
<ouroumov_> hello mate|32899
<ouroumov_> mate|32899, 16.04 amd64 should do it, you have the machine already?
<mate|32899> ouroumov_: I've got it in the room.
<mate|32899> ouroumov_: It will be for traveling usage, because of small screen.
<ouroumov_> mate|32899, how much RAM does it have? 4GB?
<mate|32899> ouroumov_:  8GB
<ouroumov_> So yeah, 16.04 amd64
<mate|32899> But is processor strong enough for 64-bit version?
<ouroumov_> Seeing the specs says it's supposed to run Windows 8, yes
<ouroumov_> That msi specs page is freaking useless btw
<ouroumov_> Why can't they write the actual processor model or amount of RAM?
<ouroumov_> If you want to collect exact specs for your machine, boot into the live session from you Ubuntu MATE USB stick then run the command "inxi -ACDSMNGI" in a terminal
<mate|32899> ouroumov: OK, thank You.
<rangergord> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu MATE 16.04.1 in VBox 5.1.4 on a Windows 8 laptop. Default VM options. The installer works fine, I can even load the Try/LiveCD OS and get a high-res desktop, but if I install, this is what I get early during boot: https://i.imgur.com/EMSFDyU.png   . If I press CTRL+ALT+F1, I can switch to a terminal prompt, then I can "sudo startx" to load the desktop. How
<rangergord> do I fix the boot sequence?
<ouroumov_> ehm
<rangergord> What I've tried: installing VMware guest additions, which should provide better graphics intergration. When I did this, the boot sequence goes further, up to the point where I have to log in. When I do this, the screen flickers, and I'm returned to the login prompt. I also can't use CTRL+ALT+F1 to go to a console anymore, I get a white screen.
<rangergord> yeah :/
<ouroumov_> hm, I think that login loop problem has been encountered by a few users on the forum.
<ouroumov_> I think it had something to do with an .XAuthority file
<ouroumov_> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/login-manager-issue/7803/4
<rangergord> thank you, checking it out
<ouroumov_> Problem is dude used tty1 to remove it
<ouroumov_> Not sure how you would do the same since you can't
<ouroumov_> Maybe boot into recovery mode?
<rangergord> looking that up now
<rangergord> . /home/me/.XAuthority is indeed owned by root. But I can't change it from recoveyr mode, it says it's a ready-only FS
<rangergord> lots of files there are owned by root. ~/.ICEAuthority, .gvfs, .dbus
<rangergord> (last 2 are dirs, I know)
<rangergord> ah nm, found out how to remount
<rangergord> just wondering, why would this happen to me, and not everyone else? aren't we all using the same iso?
<ouroumov_> rangergord, I don't know why, I was also affected a while back as I said in the thread, but I don't remember what triggered it, anyway it's rare.
<ouroumov_> So let's remount your drive read write for starters
<ouroumov_> Identify the drive by running df -h ~
<ouroumov_> s/drive/partition
<rangergord> already did it, we'll know in a sec :)
<ouroumov_> oh, ok
<rangergord> I have unbalanced Linux knowledge. I'm a casual user, and don't try to learn it just for the sake of it, but when I do learn something (df, chown), I remember them
<rangergord> this is new territory
<rangergord> yeah I can boot now. Got error dialogs about those other root-owned files (ICEauhority), I'll chown them now
<ouroumov_> Yeah you should
<ouroumov_> I don't know where that ownership problem comes but it's a Pita
<rangergord> ah, dammit, I still can't access tty1, it's just a white screen. and i cant open the terminal due to .config being owned by root. I'll go back to recovery mode.
<ouroumov_> All files in my $HOME are owned by me on the machines I have at hand
<rangergord> ouroumov: idk either. I can reproduce it 100%. I installed the OS 4 times since yesterday.
<rangergord> hoping for a different result
<rangergord> the only things I did different, that others might not have done, is: a) no swap partition (gave it 2GB RAM though), b) a single / partition that takes up the whole disk
<rangergord> my next attempt was gonna try with swap enabled
<ouroumov_> hm
<ouroumov_> Why don't you use the default "erase disk and install" ?
<rangergord> cause I think it would've assigned a few GB of swap, and I'm on a tiny SSD with limited disk space
<rangergord> hey...you know what, I'll do it right now. Start over. At least this way we'll know if that was the reason, or if the ISO is borked
<rangergord> I'll just click Next at every step of the installer
<rangergord> you'll have an ansewr in 30 mins :)
<ouroumov_> hm but use "erase disk and install" that's not default I think
<rangergord> I'll erase the disk then
<ouroumov_> It would be great to know the cause for this, then we could do a bug report
<ouroumov_> I'm not sure against what to file the bug though, the ubiquity installer?
<rangergord> idk...but with steps gauranteed to reproduce it, someone more knowledgeable can figure it out
<ouroumov_> I'm gonna get the iso and install in a VM myself, it might take a while though
<rangergord> OK. One other thing I did: I went in the VM's network settings, and set the network cable to unplugged.
<rangergord> not saying this will matter, but just so you have the same config as me. otherwise, straightforward VM
<ouroumov_> yeah but my version of virtualbox is not the same
<rangergord> I'm using the latest
<ouroumov_> current stable in 16.04.1 is 5.0.18
<rangergord> but it was the same on the  previous version (5.1.2), I only updated to see if it made a difference
<rangergord> ah
<rangergord> actually...I'm pretty sure I had 5.0.something a few days ago when I first did this. You might still hit the bug.
<rangergord> tbh I don't think the VBox version will matter
<ouroumov_> ok
<rangergord> no, sorry, I didn't have 5.0 initially. I mean, I did, but I updated last week, before my 1st attempt to install Ubuntu MATE
<ouroumov_> Starting VM and installing now
<ouroumov_> oh crap I forgot to set the number of CPUs
<rangergord> no worries, it just uses 1 by default
<ouroumov_> I know, I don't like that default :D
<rangergord> you picked 64-bit, right?
<ouroumov_> Yes
<ouroumov_> aw crap the installer is reporting BIOS problems
<rangergord> that's weird...VBOx is as compatible as can be
<rangergord> yep, I got a working desktop
<ouroumov_> I rebooted the VM and it ignored the bios problem this time, proceeding to install
<ouroumov_> You used "erase disk and install" and got a working desktop?
<rangergord> yes. so it could be the lack of swap in my previous attempts? But I had 2GB of RAM, and it's just an installer?
<ouroumov_> I had to restart again, default disk size was insufficient, I'm gonna mimic your partition layout when I finally manage to install
<rangergord> Pick a 15GB disk, but make it dynamic. It'll only use however much the installer needs.
<rangergord> (since you're only testing. fixed size disks are slightly more performant for every day use)
<rangergord> i tend to avoid swap because I have more RAM than I can use, but little SSD disk space
<rangergord> I'm going to eat lunch, bbl
<rangergord> good luck, and thank you for your help!
<ouroumov_> rangergord,
<ouroumov_> ok
<ouroumov_> have a nice lunch and so on
<ouroumov_> ^^
<ouroumov_> rangergord, guess what: https://i.imgur.com/Mt4JTaH.png
<rangergord> ouroumov: glad you could reproduce it
<ouroumov_> rangergord, except I don't know how to install guest additions to get past this
<rangergord> why did you want to? Even when I got past it, tty1 was dead forever, remember?
<ouroumov_> Oh right
<rangergord> but for the sake of completeness: CTRL+ALT+F1 to open, then sudo startx. First open a terminal and "apt-get build-essential module-assistant", then run "m-a prepare". Then in VBox click Devices > Install Guest Additions. This will auto-insert a CDRom, and prompt you to auto-run. Accept. Then when it finishes, reboot.
<rangergord> but once you do this, tty1 is gone, it's just a white screen
<rangergord> (remember to reconnect the network cable before apt-get)
<rangergord> can I make MATE have a searchable menu, like cinammon/?
<ouroumov_> Except I can't switch to tty1, I'm not on Windows so that key combo switch my host to tty1
<ouroumov_> Also the VM refused to release my mouse and keyboard, I had to kill it
<rangergord> haha, OK. Sorry then. But you got the main bug down.
<rangergord> what now?
<ouroumov_> I'm gonna try to boot to recovery see the state of xauthority
<ouroumov_> What's the GRUB shortcut again? Esc? Shift?
<rangergord> hold shift during boot
<ouroumov_> I got it, esc
<ouroumov_> Well it's esc for French layouts
<rangergord> ah, t'es francais?
<rangergord> j'aime vraiment pas le layout de vos claviers
<ouroumov_> Oui. :)
<ouroumov_> Moi j'y suis habitué, mais je vois ce que tu veux dire.
<rangergord> je suis du Quebec
<ouroumov_> So rangergord I don't have any .Xauthority file in my $HOME
<rangergord> are you checking root's home, or /home/someuser?
<ouroumov_>  /home/me
<rangergord> so you have the same problem, but no .Xauthority? huh
<rangergord> is anything in /home/me owned by root?
<ouroumov_> No: https://i.imgur.com/6dMRvAG.png
<rangergord> I had a lot more files than that in my home. where's your .dbus, .ICEAuthority, etc? I have them even on my working install. Maybe they were only created when I went to tty1 and logged in normally.
<rangergord> ie first login
<ouroumov_> I didn't actually managed to login yet
<rangergord> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=13488
<rangergord> try this to get to tty1
<ouroumov_> Didn't work
<ouroumov_> All it did is zoom on the irregularity on the left
<ouroumov_> That happens to be the name of the machine, btw
<rangergord> ok
<rangergord> hey, do you know how i can replace the default MATE menu button (top left) with the Advanced one? I can add an Advanced Menu, but then I can't move it to the left of Applications/Places/System + quick launch bar.
<rahtgaz> rangergord: right click the normal menu and unset 'lock to panel'
<ouroumov_> rangergord, you gotta unlock the menu from panel, so you can remove / move it
<rangergord> ah, the old menu and applications/places/system are a single item...
<rangergord> thanks
<mykey0815> I have installed ubuntu-mate 15.04 on a WETEK MK808B Plus Stick (http://freaktab.com/forum/tv-player-support/amlogic-based-tv-players/s805/others-ab/520884-ubuntu-14-04-and-15-04-on-mk808b-plus)  - I have create a symlink from "/var/lib/backuppc" to a external UBS-Drive ("/HDD/backuppc").  "ls -l /var/lib/backuppc" brings up "lrwxrwxrwx 1 backuppc root 26 Aug 12 07:56 /var/lib/backuppc -> /HDD/backuppc". Bu
<ouroumov_> mykey0815, Ubuntu MATE 15.04 is no longer supported.
<ouroumov_> Please update to 16.04
<ouroumov_> rangergord, after startx from recovery I now have .Xauthority, but it's not owned by root
<ouroumov_> rangergord, can you file a bug report on launchpad for the first issue?
<rangergord> ouroumov: where on launchpad?
<ouroumov_> My guess would be here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate
<ouroumov_> Since we don't know the package and we don't know if other flavors are affected
<rangergord> ok, will do
<ouroumov_> Also put the link of your screenshot in the report
<ouroumov_> I'll put my screenshot too after marking myself as affected
<rangergord> I'll attach it, no?
<ouroumov_> I guess that works too
<rahtgaz> Share the link here afterwards please. I've just arrived and have no idea what you are talking about :)
<ouroumov_> rahtgaz, https://paste.debian.net/hidden/a4cecf26/
<rahtgaz> thanks
<rangergord> will take a little while, I gotta go through the installer to remember what the command names were
<ouroumov_> oh
<ouroumov_> CTRL+F1 switched to tty1
<ouroumov_> Erf, but X won't start
<mykey0815> Is that fixed in 16.04?
<ouroumov_> Oh wait
<ouroumov_> Sudo startx worked
<mykey0815> I dont know, I MK808 can use 16.04
<ouroumov_> mykey0815, I don't know, I've never seen your problem, and I don't want to read that three-kilometers-long thread
<ouroumov_> rahtgaz, I still have that weird graphical bug
<ouroumov_> after reboot
<mykey0815> My problem is, that the symlink is set and I think it works - but the "free space" on "/dev/root" (the external is /dev/sda1) is more and more decrement
<ouroumov_> mykey0815, more and more decrement?
<rahtgaz> ouroumov_: Not sure I know what's going on with that problem. To be honest, as far as VMs are concerned; I never thought much of VMBox on Windows hosts despite being great on Linux. And I don't think this is a Ubuntu-MATE problem. The VM is probably borking the installation process and resulting in that mess
<rangergord> rahtgaz: with swap enabled, the OS installs fine. Why would VBox care what Ubuntu does with its disk and RAM?
<rangergord> it's only when SWAP is disable that I can reproduce it
<rangergord> (ie, no swap partition during install)
<rangergord> I can't try it natively, because I'm traveling and all I have is my Windows laptop
<rangergord> I can't risk a native install at this time
<ouroumov_> rangergord, after switching to tty1 and doing "sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service" I get this: https://imgur.com/a/rqkfd
<rangergord> hmm
<ouroumov_> I think I might have accidentally switched on accessibility settings during a previous boot
<ouroumov_> Yeah that was it
<mykey0815> ouroumov, yes. I have running backuppc as software on this stick. And when I start a backup then the files will write on the harddisk, but the result of "df" show me that the files write on "/"
<rahtgaz> rangergord: the problem is that Ubuntu installs just fine with swap disabled as a host. Hence why I am being suspicious of VBOx intentions. As a shot in the dark, have you tried with a dynamic disk?
<rahtgaz> I mean without a dynamic disk
<rangergord> rahtgaz: I did it with both a fixed disk and a dynamic disk
 * rahtgaz nods
<ouroumov_> mykey0815, when you say backuppc do you mean the Ubuntu backup utility (Déjà Dup) ?
<rangergord> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1615363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1615363 in ubuntu-mate "Installing with no swap partition results in corrupted system, despite having high RAM" [Undecided,New]
<rangergord> did i do this right?
<ouroumov_> rangergord, can you update the title with "virtualbox" instead of writing that in the description?
<ouroumov_> rangergord, also specify the amount of RAM in the steps to reproduce (2GB I used, as you said)
<ouroumov_> (And the thing about disabling network)
<rangergord> done
<rangergord> I mentioned the network bit to make things faster, it happens regardless of network state
<rangergord> updated to include RAM
<rahtgaz> I can't unfortunately add my name to the affected because I have no way of reproducing this. No windows host here. But good luck
<ouroumov_> rahtgaz, I reproduced this using Ubuntu MATE as host
<rangergord> all done
<rangergord> ouroumov: let me know if anything's missing
<rahtgaz> Oh! that's a whole new game then, ouroumov_
<rahtgaz> you guys may be right then
<rahtgaz> I'll do it later today
<mykey0815> ouroumov, no i mean the sourceforge software "backuppc"
<rahtgaz> in fact let me do it now
<rangergord> rahtgaz: if you got an SSD you can reproduce it in less than 15 mins, most of it unattended :)
<rahtgaz> no ssd here. but i'm patient :)
<rangergord> if you get a chance to get one, do it! it'll feel like you just jumped 10 years into the future, in terms of PC performance
<rahtgaz> I'll use 16.04 instead of the 01 point release, to add some flavour. Although I expect that won't matter
<rangergord> good idea
<ouroumov_> rangergord, I marked myself as affected and posted a comment.
<rangergord> cheers
<ouroumov_> That warrants a brew.
<rangergord> yep. thanks again for the support
<ouroumov_> yw
<ouroumov_> mykey0815, maybe that's the component responsible for the problem then
<rahtgaz> it's a weird symlink, mykey0815. As is a strange path /HDD isn't GHS compliant at all
<rahtgaz> s/GHS/FHS
<rahtgaz> installing...
<mykey0815> rahtgaz, when I rename from "/HDD/backuppc" to "/hdd/backuppc" that shoulb be go?
<rahtgaz> err... why are you doing that link?
<mykey0815> rahtgaz, the application is installed on the system via apt-get. But the root-device is a 16GB SDCard. The Datapool for my Backups should be stored on the 4TB-USB-Harddisk. So I have make the symlink via "ln -s ..."
<rahtgaz> yes, but removable devices should got to /media/yourusername/devicename
<mykey0815> normaly the datapool directory is /var/lib/backuppc - now it should be /HDD/backkuppc
<rahtgaz> alright. I'm just guessing here. Sorry mykey0815. I just don't know that tool at all
<rahtgaz> Ubuntu-MATE install really could do with a software selection screen like in the old days. the time I have to wait for it to install stuff I delete  right after boot... :p
<ouroumov_> You mean the debian interface? x)
<rahtgaz> aye
<ouroumov_> That would scare off newbies
<rahtgaz> and there's also so much stuff that could be installed at a later date. like gimp and so forth...
<rahtgaz> yeah. I understand.
<ouroumov_> I don't think GIMP is installed by default in 16.04
<rahtgaz> can't reproduce on the 16.04 image
<ouroumov_> rahtgaz, interesting
<rahtgaz> got a perfect login screen. a sec
<ouroumov_> You used the same partition layout, yeah?
<rahtgaz> yes. full primary partition on /
<ouroumov_> no swap?
<ouroumov_> 2GB RAM?
<rahtgaz> Just collecting some more data for you guys, a sec
<ouroumov_> rangergord, I edited name of your attachment: this is not the MATE login screen, it's probably the LightDM login
<rahtgaz> 1.7 GB RAM; no swap naturally (that's the whole point); did enable PAE/NX on the processor tab (always do);
<rahtgaz> sorry had to afk
<rahtgaz> I can share the settings file if that matters
<rangergord> ouroumov: ok, no problem
<ouroumov_> rahtgaz, I enabled PAE but it didn't change anything
<rangergord> I can't download 16.04 to test, I'm on a cellular connection
<rahtgaz> I haven't either change anything either other than that
<mykey0815> rahtgaz, thanks for the important tip: the usb device is mounted automatic as /media/usb0 - I dont need a extra mountpoint (/HDD/backuppc) for it - Now it works fine
<rahtgaz> glad to help mykey0815
<ouroumov_> rahtgaz, can you comment on the bug that you can't reproduce on 16.04?
<ouroumov_> rahtgaz, also can you check on 16.04.1 too?
<ouroumov_> I don't have 16.04 either and I'm on a crap wifi
<rahtgaz> yes. I will. But can't download the 16.04.01. would eat through my monthly plan :(
<ouroumov_> ah crap
<rahtgaz> yeah
<ouroumov_> lol we don't have a decent connection among the three of us
<rangergord> hehe
<rangergord> you're not in France?
<rangergord> oh, right, crap wifi
<rangergord> nm
<ouroumov_> I am, but I'm using a free wifi cause I'm in student housings xD
<rahtgaz> I'm in Angola. That's 170 USD for a 2GB plan. Nuts!
<ouroumov_> ugh
<rangergord> and to think, back home, I sometimes download a movie I already have because I don't feel like getting up and copying it from the laptop
<ouroumov_> haha
<rangergord> rahtgaz: ouch. do you get your ISOs from a school?
<rangergord> like how'd you get 16.04
<rahtgaz> I'm portuguese. Just here as a volunteer. I get most of my stuff from Portugal. However I do get to 10GB on a discount some months. This isn't one of those months.
<rangergord> rahtgaz: cool, what are you volunteering in?
<rangergord> also, hope you configured your browser to block ads, not auto-play videos, maybe even NoScript. Modern websites are huge.
<rahtgaz> education. Used to be a software developer. stopped some 5 years ago. Now I teach math and physics
<rahtgaz> rangergord: yeah. I have it all covered :)
<rangergord> that's nice
<rangergord> were people in Angola cheering for Portugal at the Euro?
<rangergord> *Euros
<rahtgaz> sure. although with the way we played this euro, there's was much criticism too
<shaun> hey guys, I'm new here and to ubuntu-mate, I've been using Ubuntu for a long time and wanted to give this a try and its amazing. I've got a couple of questions, I'm so used to maximizing and minimizing windows with the Super_L and arrow keys which also promotes tiling (both vertical and horizontal), but that doesn't work (default) in ubuntu-mate. Any suggestions on how I would go about enabling that?
<ihor> hi I'm wondering how to change the color of the mate panel
<shaun> any ideas for tiling guys?
<neoack> hi
<neoack> Sorry but i need some help
<neoack> i m ubuntu but no sound my driver is alc282 and i follow ubutnu process but i dont know how model with option snd-had-intel
<neoack> nobody ?
<mickael> hello
<n0b0dy> hi all
<n0b0dy> one body help me i sound trouble in ubutun my card is ALC282 , i have sound by jack but no speaker
<n0b0dy> ?
<n0b0dy> some help ?
<ouroumov_> hi n0b0dy
<n0b0dy> hi
<ouroumov_> Have you checked the Sound preferences, hardware tab to see if you have multiple hardware outputs?
<n0b0dy> i trouble with sound alc282 in my ubuntu 16.04
<n0b0dy> yes i have 3 hardward. but i use internal because with jack sound is ok by this way
<ouroumov_> Have you asked on the forums about this?
<n0b0dy> yes in french forum ans no solution for this time
<ouroumov_> I don't see your post: https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/multilingual/french
<n0b0dy> https://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=21575528#p21575528
<n0b0dy> this my post
<ouroumov_> Yeah I think you should post on the Ubuntu MATE forums, in English
<n0b0dy> hum ok i try but my level in english is bad lol il try ty
<ouroumov_> n0b0dy, in your post provide the output of "inxi -A"
<n0b0dy> ok http://pastebin.com/B5yUM8Nd
<ouroumov_> Also mention what you tried before
<n0b0dy> ok
<CrazyDesi> I posted this on the forums a little while ago, but is there any possibility anyone wants to implement a tiling window manager as an option for mate tweak?
<swift110> https://swift110.wordpress.com/2013/08/09/how-to-get-sued-by-apple/
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-14
<rintu> shift delete wont work
<rintu> unable to delete any file
<rintu> help
<Jack_Sparrow> To install latest kernel, use Update Manager (shield icon lower right), then in the menu bar click VIEW > LINUX KERNELS >> Select 4.11 in column then latest revision on right column  >> Install and reboot! IMPORTANT:  If you have a problem booting up, hold down left SHIFT key while booting to enter grub and select old kernel to boot from
<Jack_Sparrow> System:    Host jack Kernel 4.10.0-24-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop MATE 1.16.1
<Jack_Sparrow>            Distro Linux Mint 18.1 Serena
<Jack_Sparrow> Graphics:  Card Intel Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display
<Jack_Sparrow>            Display Server X.Org 1.18.4 drivers intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) Resolution 1600x900@60.06hz
<Jack_Sparrow>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI Intel Bay Trail GLX Version 3.0 Mesa 11.2.0
<Jack_Sparrow> Audio:     Card Intel Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller
<Jack_Sparrow>            driver snd_hda_intel
<Jack_Sparrow>            Sound Advanced Linux Sound Architecture v k4.10.0-24-generic
<Jack_Sparrow> Network:   Card-1 Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter driver ath9k
<Jack_Sparrow>            Card-2 Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller driver r8169
<bulleeeman> Good morning from Asheville, NC. The more I use Mate the more I like it. However, I have a problem I am having a hard time finding a solution to. I am using an Acer Aspire ES1-711 laptop and it won't Shutdown, Restart or Suspend. My research suggests that it maybe a VBIOS issue. I have update the BIOS but haven't been able to see how to update the VBIOS. Can anyone point me to a resource I can use to solve this problem? Thank you in advance for
<bulleeeman> any help you can offer.
<Jack_Sparrow> bulleeeman, update kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> In mate mint I do this. To install latest kernel, use Update Manager (shield icon lower right), then in the menu bar click VIEW > LINUX KERNELS >> Select 4.11 in column then latest revision on right column  >> Install and reboot! IMPORTANT:  If you have a problem booting up, hold down left SHIFT key while booting to enter grub and select old kernel to boot from
<Jack_Sparrow> My acer did that on all kernels before 4.5
<bulleeeman> I am having trouble locating the "Update Manager". Sorry for being so lame, this is kinda new to me,
<Jack_Sparrow> Thats why I said I am in Mint Mate  subtle differences but it will be there.. regardless. you need to be 4.5 or newer
<bulleeeman> Have any idea what the equivalent would be in Ubuntu Mate 17.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-linux-kernel-4-10-ubuntu-16-04-ukuu
<bulleeeman> You rock! I will study and execute.
<Jack_Sparrow> dont do that link
<Jack_Sparrow> I hate adding PPAs
<bulleeeman> Ahh, suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> you keep looking in menus I will try to find it
<bulleeeman> OK, thank you!
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install inxi
<bulleeeman> Got it...
<Jack_Sparrow> then In Channel:      /exec -o inxi -SNAG
<Jack_Sparrow> System:    Host jack Kernel 4.10.0-24-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop MATE 1.16.1
<Jack_Sparrow>            Distro Linux Mint 18.1 Serena
<Jack_Sparrow> Graphics:  Card Intel Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display
<Jack_Sparrow>            Display Server X.Org 1.18.4 drivers intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) Resolution 1600x900@60.06hz
<Jack_Sparrow>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI Intel Bay Trail GLX Version 3.0 Mesa 11.2.0
<Jack_Sparrow> Audio:     Card Intel Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller
<Jack_Sparrow>            driver snd_hda_intel
<Jack_Sparrow>            Sound Advanced Linux Sound Architecture v k4.10.0-24-generic
<Jack_Sparrow> Network:   Card-1 Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter driver ath9k
<Jack_Sparrow>            Card-2 Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller driver r8169
<Jack_Sparrow> Whats a bit of flooding when its quiet
<bulleeeman> Sorry, but I'm stuck at the first line. "then in Channel: /exec -o inxi -SNAG
<bulleeeman> Is that a terminal command?
<Jack_Sparrow> did you install inxi
<bulleeeman> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> so
<Jack_Sparrow> /exec -o inxi -SNAG
<Jack_Sparrow> this is channel
<bulleeeman> inxi is already the newest version (2.3.8-0ubuntu1).
<Jack_Sparrow> do this
<Jack_Sparrow> /exec -o inxi -SNAG
<Jack_Sparrow> right here
<Jack_Sparrow> or in a terminal window inxi -SNAG and paste kernel ver in here
<bulleeeman> CPU~Quad core Intel Pentium N3540 (-MCP-) speed/max~1123/2665 MHz Kernel~4.10.0-32-generic x86_64 Up~14:34 Mem~1906.5/3835.5MB HDD~500.1GB(1.9% used) Procs~192 Client~Shell inxi~2.3.8
<Jack_Sparrow> thats fine,
<Jack_Sparrow> my guess you added a ppa or some software that is causing the problems
<bulleeeman> It's a fresh install, in fact it's the third fresh install. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Did you install something trying to fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> get a copy of mint mate put it on USB and try it live
<bulleeeman> I did install an "Intel Graphics Update Tool for Linux"
<Jack_Sparrow> Machine:   System: Acer product: Aspire ES1-711 v: V1.02
<Jack_Sparrow>            Mobo: Acer model: EA70_BM v: Type2 - A01 Board Version
<Jack_Sparrow>            Bios: Insyde v: V1.02 date: 07/29/2014
<Jack_Sparrow> CPU:       Quad core Intel Pentium N3540 (-MCP-) cache: 1024 KB
<Jack_Sparrow> bulleeeman, intel is all in our kernel, that upgrader is crap
<Jack_Sparrow> We are on the same box
<bulleeeman> I have not tried to shut down from USB but I have run from USB and all is OK.I will try mint mate next
<Jack_Sparrow> Just understand intel is in our kernel
<bulleeeman> I understand.
<Jack_Sparrow> avoid PPA's like the plague
<bulleeeman> OK
<Jack_Sparrow> Lots of help for you in the mint channel
<bulleeeman> I wish I could conclude this with you assistance but I have to run.
<bulleeeman> You are the best!
<Jack_Sparrow> You agree we are on the same box
<bulleeeman> It seems so.
<bulleeeman> Are you thinking MINT Mate is the answer.
<Jack_Sparrow> Good luck, see you here or in Mint
<bulleeeman> Thank you!
<Jack_Sparrow> I run mint mate here
<Jack_Sparrow> Stock install of 18.1
<nikhildesaimsw> ok how do u add kodi to ubuntu mate os
<cap> how can remove guest user on ubuntumate ?
<global_> moin moin jemand aus Deutschland zufällig ?
<global_> bin neu bei Ubuntu und wollte mal fragen ob es sich wirklich lohnt anstatt Windows ?
<global_> schade das keiner antwortet na gut schau mich selbst mal um bei ubuntu bb
<mateus> hi
<buntymate> of course it works flawlessly as soon as I make it to IRC...
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-15
<gobagouba> hello guys
<gobagouba> mod4 key is windows key right?
<gobagouba> between ctrl and alt on the left side of space
<rono> rono
<mproducion> hola
<qteyetrwrwgf> How to understand the updates vlc 2.2.4. On the vlc irc channel told me that 2.2.4 is not supported. But I can see the updates version vlc 2.2.4?
<qteyetrwrwgf> the latest release of vlc version 2.2.6
<qteyetrwrwgf> update vlc 2.2.4 i see, but version the same 2.2.4
<qteyetrwrwgf> 17.04 64
<qteyetrwrwgf> update vlc 2.2.4 i see, but version the same vlc 2.2.4 after update
<qteyetrwrwgf> But I can see the updates version vlc 2.2.4. Not ?
<mproducion> hola
<mproducion> hi
<mproducion> rjg
<qteyetrwrwgf> hi
<ubuntu-mate> Buenos dias. Alquien que hable español
<lieber> hello
<ghylama> ahoy mateys
<ghylama> does anyone have ideas for making this distro run faster?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info backbox
<ubottu> Package backbox does not exist in zesty
<Beaux> does anybody know if any dinosaurs had cleft hooves
<guillermo82> hola soy nuevo aqui :D
<peter__> I'm running UbuntuMate on a Pi3B, seems fine. Noticing though that the wifi (builtin) is really really slow, like 10MB/minute! I have a 30MB line so this should really go a lot quicker. wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr b8:27:eb:59:15:e7
<peter__>           inet addr:192.168.178.33  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<peter__>           inet6 addr: fe80::bb4e:dbae:61cd:33e3/64 Scope:Link
<peter__>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<peter__>           RX packets:64646 errors:0 dropped:147 overruns:0 frame:0
<peter__>           TX packets:43712 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<peter__>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<peter__>           RX bytes:95598613 (95.5 MB)  TX bytes:4480108 (4.4 MB)
<peter__> the dropped packets been kind of steady, there aren't much but all in all this wifi driver is dog slow. I also run the pi3B on Raspbian Jessie and that seems fine (same hardware).
<peter__> any of you noticed something like this?
<angel_> lo
<angel_> hola
<angel__> hola alguien
<angel__> hay alguien en el chat____
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-16
<dario-al-sur> Hi, i can't decrease the filename column width in Caja. Can i change that ??
<Jack_Sparrow> !find quake
<ubottu> Found: quake, quake-server, quake2, quake2-server, quake3, quake3-data, quake3-server, yamagi-quake2, yamagi-quake2-core, quake4 (and 128 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=quake&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Jack_Sparrow> !info quake
<ubottu> quake (source: game-data-packager): classic gothic/horror-themed first person shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 49 (zesty), package size 105 kB, installed size 283 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !info quake2
<ubottu> quake2 (source: game-data-packager): classic science-fiction-themed first person shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 49 (zesty), package size 110 kB, installed size 285 kB
<barrios> Hi exist a program to download music in ubuntu mate 17.04 like Ares?
<mate|29825> hi, i have no ideas. installing  Xenta SE340D PC Remote Control in raspberry p3 with ubuntu mate . tks
<mate|30189> hi, i have no ideas installing pc remote controller  xenta SE340D  raspberry p3 ubuntu mate,  tks.
<Guest87412> I installed ubuntu-mate on a raspberry pi3 can't wifi  network is grayed out         works on raspberryian
<Guest87412> I installed ubuntu-mate on a raspberry pi3  wifi  network is grayed out no connections found   but it   works on raspberryian
<krismaguire> !find murrine
<ubottu> Found: gtk2-engines-murrine, murrine-themes, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 112 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=murrine&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<gobagouba> hello guys
<gobagouba> i have a problem
<gobagouba> i just set up a vm server
<gobagouba> when i do git clone i have error unable access
<gobagouba> also when i ping 8.8.8.8 i have network unreachable
<gobagouba> but when i open a browser i have internet!
<gobagouba> any help?
<yromem> i'm trying to install ubuntu mate 17.10 in a usb but it's been running for two hours and it's still not installed
<yromem> the computer has 2gb of mem, if i clic to see the details i see "Memory pressure relief"
<yromem> so my question is if this is normal. i installed ubuntu 12.04 in a usb once when my hdd died and it was much more quicker
<yromem> finally installed, wonder if it boots after 3 hours installing
<doortodoorgeek> :/
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-17
<klebyo> good
<barrios> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-19
<thomas_> Hello, Does anyone use Aptik with Ubuntu Mate and if so how does it differ from the default backup that comes with Mate.
<student> ello
<student> hi
<todd> good morning
<echo> Hi! Anyone here tried installing hearthstone?
<brrr> who's snap savvy? i just installed the brave snap, but  it's not running in sandbox mode by default... how to set it to do so??
<mate|78224> hey guys
<brrr> yaml file says confinement is strict
<Dekkard> gvfs issues?
<Dekkard> anyone working on this gvfs issue?
<qteyetrwrwgf> In Linux 17.10 it is planned to make the gain of the microphone by 50 -100%? В Linux 17.10 планируется сделать усиление микрофона на 50 -100% ?
<kd7sjt> Has anyone else had a problem with Firefox on the RPI 3?
<qteyetrwrwgf> the sound transmitted through the microphone is very quiet, much quieter than in Windows
<kd7sjt> it keeps crashing upon launching it. Does anyone have any suggestions on what could be the problem?
<kd7sjt> ALL Software is completely up to date
<sixwheeledbeast^> Do you get any output starting from a terminal?
<qteyetrwrwgf> 100%, that is set by default microphone, sound is not heard. 150% Linux = 10-30% as Windows.
<sixwheeledbeast^> Er, that was the firefox question. As for microphone I rarely use one.
<qteyetrwrwgf> 150% Linux = 10% Windows, is the talking. 150% Linux, talk loudly, = microphone  = 30% Windows
<sixwheeledbeast^> As I say I rarely use the microphone, have you tried looking at the settings in alsamixer?
<qteyetrwrwgf> test on skype or records
<qteyetrwrwgf> skype for linyx
<qteyetrwrwgf> use test call in skype
<qteyetrwrwgf> I don't know what is the default. But in the settings of the mixer for the microphone I set 150%
<qteyetrwrwgf> Default in Ubuntu mate 17.04 Pulse?
<qteyetrwrwgf> My sound not Realtek i use Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS
<qteyetrwrwgf> reative SB Audigy 2 ZS Gold
<qteyetrwrwgf> In windows in Realtek sound with driver have a setting of + 20db gain for the microphone.  For Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS with driver have gain for microphone, but Linux i think need have increased 50-100%, 20% will not be enough
<qteyetrwrwgf> Windows, for Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS with driver have a setting gain for microphone
<qteyetrwrwgf> its Linux people not use Skype, not use microphone ))) nd no complaints
<qteyetrwrwgf> and no complaints
<qteyetrwrwgf> but its not only skype
<qteyetrwrwgf> But in windows not always need use a setting gain enabled
<qteyetrwrwgf> In Windows, I can't remember exactly, for Creative microphone gain is enabled by default. For Realtek microphone gain is turned off by default.
<qteyetrwrwgf> win xp
<qteyetrwrwgf> i use headset
<Jack_Sparrow> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.92.1-1 (zesty), package size 10578 kB, installed size 89508 kB
<qteyetrwrwgf> When I make loud sound, level records, in the mixer for microphone show one scale. When I talk level records in the mixer for microphone show nothing.
<qteyetrwrwgf> 150%
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-3build1 (zesty), package size 111 kB, installed size 732 kB
<qteyetrwrwgf> What is the problem to check? Chinese cheap headset, price 5-10$. I can't communicate English is not my language. I know English bad. To check for Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS is more difficult as it is PCI (not pci-e)
<Jack_Sparrow> lspci
<qteyetrwrwgf> lspci, only my sound or all?
<qteyetrwrwgf> Creative Labs EMU10k2/CA0100/CA0102/CA10200 [Sound Blaster Audigy Series] (rev 04)
<qteyetrwrwgf> 101% PCI
<qteyetrwrwgf> not pci-e
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-3build1 (zesty), package size 111 kB, installed size 732 kB
<qteyetrwrwgf> !info pavucontrol, if for me this, i not understandably
<ubottu> 'if' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yak
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<qteyetrwrwgf> What the mixer default in U-Mate 17.04 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Im running mint mate so I have no idea
<qteyetrwrwgf> mixer in u-mate installed in default, i think for pulse by default. Install this "sound server PulseAudio" and this "Mixer library for MATE Desktop. It provides an abstract API allowing access to mixer functionality available in the PulseAudio, ALSA and OSS sound systems" - libmatemixer0
<qteyetrwrwgf> mixer in u-mate have by default, i think for pulse by default.
<qteyetrwrwgf> u-mate have mixer
<qteyetrwrwgf> Not exactly, i think this need modifier libmatemixer and new the settings gain for microphone or new patch for kernel for driver for Creative sound
<qteyetrwrwgf> maybe for Realtek or another Sound chips
<qteyetrwrwgf> I'm not sure, i think this need to modify libmatemixer and new setting gain for microphone for libmatemixer or new patch for kernel for driver for Creative sound, maybe for Realtek or another Sound chips
<jessirelli> anyone here?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-20
<krismaguire> jessirelli: what's up?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info sensors
<ubottu> Package sensors does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !find sensors
<ubottu> Found: libqt5sensors5, libqt5sensors5-dev, libsensors4, libsensors4-dev, qtsensors5-doc, qtsensors5-examples, libmate-sensors-applet-plugin-dev, libmate-sensors-applet-plugin0, libsensors-applet-plugin-dev, libsensors-applet-plugin0 (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sensors&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<krismaguire> Jack_Sparrow: weren't you searching for that package a couple of days ago?
<Jack_Sparrow> still working on it
<krismaguire> Jack_Sparrow: what are you having trouble with?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nieces laptop, but never can nail her down
<Jack_Sparrow> I just need to get it away from her for a day
<krismaguire> Jack_Sparrow: Is this for temperature sensors by any chance?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> it was fine not sure what she did
<krismaguire> Jack_Sparrow: I have Ubuntu MATE running on a macbook, if a mac you should install macfanctld if it's any other laptop you could try powertop then run powertop --calibrate
<Jack_Sparrow> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): diagnose issues with power consumption and management. In component main, is extra. Version 2.8-1build2 (zesty), package size 167 kB, installed size 528 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Jack_Sparrow> tx
<krismaguire> Jack_Sparrow: No probs, hope you get it sorted
<Jack_Sparrow_> Hi
<krismaguire> Jack_Sparrow_: welcome back
<Jack_Sparrow_> Tried that and locked this one up
<krismaguire> Jack_Sparrow_: You mean powertop? It can take 15-20 mins to fully calibrate, it'll switch the screen and things like that off while it's processing
<Jack_Sparrow_> k
<kmiller_> zook .com
<catweasled> how to activate wlan interface before logging into graphical interface?
<catweasled> on raspberry pi
<Paddy_NI> I wonder why the "window controls" applet has not been integrated into Mutiny
<Paddy_NI> I wish I had the skills to do this
<Paddy_NI> It probably should be turned into an indicator applet
<Paddy_NI> Maximus should also be apart of mutiny but only if the window controls are present
<deskwizard> Howdy :)
<deskwizard> Does any of you know a way that I get get which USB HID usage ID is sent by a keyboard key press ?
<deskwizard> s/I get get/I can get/
<deskwizard> aka, keycode
<deskwizard> not event code ;)
<sixwheeledbeast> xmodmap?
<deskwizard> sixwheeledbeast: will look into it, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Why not explain what you are trying to accomplixh
<sixwheeledbeast> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<deskwizard> I need to find out what keycode the keyboard sends on the sleep key so I can send it with another device, so I need to know what keycode to put in there
<Jack_Sparrow> sixwheeledbeast, good one
<sixwheeledbeast> pipe xmodmap -pk into a document that should give you the code, or maybe pipe grep "Sleep"
<Jack_Sparrow> The old days of Peek (blah) Poke (Blah)
<sixwheeledbeast> latter is 150 for my keyboard for example
<deskwizard> yep, nice event code there, not what I need.
<deskwizard> +1 for reading the actual question though.
<deskwizard> thanks anyway, have a nice day! :)
<deskwizard> o/ just wanted to say I'm sorry about earlier, this is driving me nuts but it's not a reason to lay it down on you guys
<acer> ilisi
<muckyducky> Having trouble using two monitors, could anyone help?
<muckyducky>  When I try to add a second monitor in the Display section of the Control Centre, the second monitor simply never comes on
<muckyducky> But I can use either monitor individually without issue
<sambagirl> afternoon. i just am updating ubuntu 16.04.3 from unity to mate. it asked me about a default and i selected the dmlight i think. was that correct?
<sixwheeledbeast> LightDM Greeter is in Ubuntu-Mate
<sambagirl> ahh ok that is the splash screen?
<baimafeima> hi everyone, does anyone know how the title bar buttons are called that are usually visible in an application in the right top corner? There are three of them...close button, minimize button and the one in the middle?
<sambagirl> full screen
<ali1234> sambagirl: lightdm is the login screen
<ali1234> that's the visible part of it anyway, called the greeter
<andrew987> How do I edit a .desktop file to put some commands in a clickable icon?
<andrew987> I did it one time but forgot how to do it
<sixwheeledbeast> the login screen
<sixwheeledbeast> oh, yeah
<sixwheeledbeast> There known as window control buttons and can be moved with Mate Tweak if that's what you need.
<baimafeima> sixwheeledbeast, thanks
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-13
<Terexen> Anyone here up for helping me with some installation troubles?
<Terexen> Had the installer crash on me and now it just boots to a blinking, unresponsive prompt.
<bytesaber> Trying to use gsettings (or something from the command line) to pin a couple application icons to the top panel.    So far the closest i've seen is " org.mate.panel.object:/ " but I have no idea.
<bytesaber> the panel ships with firefox alreayd pinned to it.  Let's say I wanted to do add a terminal next to it.  Any ideas?
<sixwheeledbeast> use Add to Panel?
<bytesaber> I'm trying to do a script to prepopulate one.  Rather than interact with the mouse /gui.  So i can automate / repeat it later
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-15
<joaogerardo> good evening folks
<joaogerardo> I am new in ubuntu-mate with RPi
<joaogerardo> It's working pretty fine. I have 2 RPi2. One with Nas4Free and one with Ubuntu-Mate
<joaogerardo> had some issues with space for update and firefox crash stuff too on Ubuntu-Mate
<joaogerardo> all solved
<joaogerardo> too many forums
<joaogerardo> thats nice
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-17
<neopsyche> hi all. anyone please help.. I am in GUI purgatory.. cant seem to configure qt to use settings for darktheme gtk
<neopsyche> qt5ct not opening / working
<neopsyche> The QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME environment variable is not set correctly
<neopsyche> Anyone?
<neopsyche> mate does not appear to use standard .profile folder .. instead there is .profile.d
<neopsyche> https://fosspost.org/opinions/are-gtk-developers-destroying-linux-desktop-with-their-plans
<m4t> neopsyche: uhm one sec. i have a setting that i toggled...
<neopsyche> ?
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> qt5ct does not open throws error .. as mentioned above
<neopsyche> hmm now all of a sudden opening
<neopsyche> did you throw a switch on my pc?
<m4t> yes
<m4t> that will be 10$ in btc
<neopsyche> wtf
<neopsyche> lol
<m4t> nah i was testing to see which one did it
<m4t> adding 'QT_STYLE_OVERRIDE=gtk2' to environment did it for me
<neopsyche> oh
<m4t> eg 'export QT_STYLE_OVERRIDE=gtk2' >> ~/.bashrc
<neopsyche> yeah.. I am freaked out about commands. somewhat intermediate.. and commands echo can mess things up I think .
<m4t> what app is it and how are you launching it?
<neopsyche> calibre
<neopsyche> (and 4k downloader is white.. no matter what)
<neopsyche> strangely.. kolourpaint4 works just fine.. kde app
<neopsyche> trying to make all dark theme
<m4t> hmm
<neopsyche> calibre supposed to be export CALIBRE_USE_SYSTEM_THEME=1 in bashrc
<neopsyche> (no idea where bashrc is or how to 'export' to it)
<m4t> yeah, calibre doesn't pick up my system theme either..
<neopsyche> its retarded.
<m4t> how are you launching calibre?
<m4t> through the menu?
<neopsyche> yeah
<neopsyche> sudo launch gives QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profilelibpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
<neopsyche> standard (non root sudo) gives libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profilelibpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
<m4t> you could edit the menu item for it and prepend 'calibre %F' with 'CALIBRE_USE_SYSTEM_THEME=1 %F'
<m4t> erm wait a sec...
<m4t> swapping it out for: /bin/sh -c 'CALIBRE_USE_SYSTEM_THEME=1 calibre %F'
<m4t> worked for me
<m4t> https://pasteboard.co/HzzbBbD.png
<m4t> i use mozo rather than whichever new one i think they switched to
<neopsyche> aaaah! Finally.. qt-settings (does not open on mate) qt5ct from command line works.. then save theme dark default.. then apply then launch calibre editing menu .desktop with variable...  calibre CALIBRE_USE_SYSTEM_THEME=1qt5ct: using qt5ct pluginqt5ct: D-Bus global menu: nolibpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profilelibpng warning: iCCP: know
<neopsyche> n incorrect sRGB profileqt5ct: D-Bus system tray: yes
<neopsyche> :-D
<m4t> 'menulibre' is what they switched to i think
<neopsyche> what a workaround workout lol!
<neopsyche> NB: may need logout first
<neopsyche> (sorry last part of paste was wrong)
<neopsyche> was supposed to say:.. aaaah! Finally.. qt-settings (does not open on mate) qt5ct from command line works.. then save theme dark default.. then apply then launch calibre editing menu .desktop with variable...  calibre CALIBRE_USE_SYSTEM_THEME=1 (only)
<neopsyche> not sure how to 'default flag' this
<m4t> you can just do what i suggested
<m4t> idk what qt5ct does
<neopsyche> weird.. this seems to be intermittant
<neopsyche> looks like I needed to login/out
<neopsyche> now.. to fix ACPI issues (facepalm)
<neopsyche> thanks for the help all
<jrami> hi all
<jrami> i can't use at sign in ubuntu 16.04
<jrami> help please
<sixwheeledbeast> @ sign?
<sixwheeledbeast> language/keyboard settings " and @ swapped around?
<jrami> in fact i can't use alt-gr +2 to get at sign
<jrami> in a toshiba notebook
<sixwheeledbeast> shift +2
<jrami> nop
<jrami> doesn't work
<sixwheeledbeast> System > Prefs > Hardware > Keyboard > Layouts      Use the test box at the bottom to check your keyboard.
<jrami> still not work
<jrami> shit+2 = "
<sixwheeledbeast> Show will display the keyboard layout and you can test/try different layouts.
<sixwheeledbeast> Failing that make sure it's not a hardware issue.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-18
<uxbal> hey guys. tried out ubuntu mate live, it's a blast from the past alright. is mate still actively developed?
<Belial> i have hexchat-indicator installed but the the only thing showing up in the message indicator is thunderbird. is there something else i need to install to get it working for hexchat?
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-19
<dsanfab> I have a old laptop (Fujitsu AMILO-La1703), installed Ubuntu Mate 18.04.1 LTS, and didn't detect the graphics card (only 640x480)
<dsanfab> lspci | grep VGA
<dsanfab> lspci | grep VGA
<dsanfab> lspci | grep VGA
<dsanfab> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 01)
<dsanfab> sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<dsanfab> reboot
<dsanfab> all seems ok... but, Am I loosing some of the good mate defaults here?
<diogenes_> sudo lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<dsanfab> https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhpv7z8KrDSg
<diogenes_> so you missing the kernel driver
<dsanfab> I have to install it (xserver-xorg-video-openchrome)
<dsanfab> and I have done it
<diogenes_> and everything works?
<dsanfab> the resolution is ok
<dsanfab> its a bit slugish compared to the previous lts
<dsanfab> don't know if it is the openchrome or the new lts
<dsanfab> have I any alternative to 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] [1106:3230] (rev 01)
<dsanfab>  Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] [1734:10d9]
<dsanfab>  Kernel modules: viafb
<dsanfab> 04:01.0 Audio device [0403]: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A/VT8251 HDA Controller [1106:3288] (rev 10)
<dsanfab> have I any alternative to openchrome? I'm suspecting that is sucking all my cpu.
<dsanfab> (sorry for the copy and paste unintended mess)
<sixwheeledbeast> check your load averages and processes with top?
<dsanfab> 11:39:35 up  1:11,  1 user,  load average: 2,07, 2,41, 3,00
<dsanfab> firefox+pluma+welcome
<dsanfab> +terminal
<dsanfab> this is what is running
<dsanfab> performous (karaoke) is sluggish
<gnugr> dsanfab: how old is that laptop?
<gnugr> AFAIK VIA technologies no longer supported with nowdays kernels
<gnugr> https://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx?check=1&lspci=1106:3230
<sixwheeledbeast> It's certainly doing some work. what laptop is it, what specs?
<dsanfab> really old, amd turion 64x2
<dsanfab> CPU~Dual core AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TL-58 (-MCP-) speed/max~800/1900 MHz Kernel~4.15.0-32-generic x86_64 Up~1:21 Mem~825.3/1866.4MB HDD~160.0GB(5.0% used) Procs~161 Client~Shell inxi~2.3.56
<sixwheeledbeast> I have an old dell laptop turion 2core that runs fine on 16.04LTS not upgraded to 18.04 yet.
<dsanfab> inxi -F  https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5j6XYkZ7uq
<gnugr> dsanfab: if it's possible get ubuntu 12.04 to install, it supports those graphics
<gnugr> or get debian/wheezy
<dsanfab> solus seems ok, but didn't have performous karaoke
<dsanfab> where can I propose the creation of a performous snap?
<spica> Hi guys. Just installed Ubuntu 18.04.1, and selected the Encryption option. It created 2 boot partitions and I was wondering why? /boot/efi at 512MiB and /boot at 732 MiB
<jay_glenn> Halloah. I'm here about what seems to be a common bug that no one on the forums has found a concrete way to solve. The Desktop menu bar overlaps every fullscreen or maximized application, instead of placing the application below it. Anyone have any ideas how to fix it?
<jay_glenn> Waitaminute
<jay_glenn> Disregard previous question. I think there's been an update
<jay_glenn> :P
